# swine/pig flu virus epidemic in the making!



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2009)

> U.S. health officials expressed concern Friday that a swine flu virus that has infected eight people in the United States matches samples of a virus that has killed at least 68 people in Mexico.
> Swine flu is usually diagnosed only in pigs or people in regular contact with them.
> 
> U.S. health experts also are concerned because more than 1,000 people have fallen ill in Mexico City in a short period of time.
> ...



New Leadership Charter School

oh shit we are fucked   what with lax border control, shoddy US healthcare (i can't go to a doctor now due to no healthcare) and oink oink it's pig virus, we are due for the perfect storm of an epidemic.

My prediction: half the population of mexico and 1/4 of population of us gone within 2 weeks.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty scared about this actually.

I live in Toronto and we get a lot of people coming in and out of this city and a lot of immigrants.

Today some lady who immigrated from Mexico a month ago came to my dad's office and she has apparently been feeling very ill with flu symptoms for a while now.

911 was called and the ambulance showed up and they dressed themselves in white protective suits and masks to take her to the hospital. It isn't confirmed that she has that virus but it seems like a likely chance that she does. I'm quite scared that she was at my dad's office. I really don't want to come in contact with that virus because it sounds like a really bad one.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 25, 2009)

I bet the NY thing will turn out to be something other than this swine flu--but if it doesn't I will be legitimately freaked out.

KY: I hope the chick didn't have the swine flu. I'm sure they were just being as cautious as possible. 

If it makes you feel any better all the people who've gotten the flu here in the US have recovered. I think that people who get decent, modern hospital care in a timely fashion will be OK. Just go to the doctor right away if you feel like you're coming down with the flu.

I had a friend who worked in a hospital in Toronto that was involved in the SARS outbreak. They had to lock everyone in. Scary.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2009)

saprobe said:


> I bet the NY thing will turn out to be something other than this swine flu--but if it doesn't I will be legitimately freaked out.
> 
> KY: I hope the chick didn't have the swine flu. I'm sure they were just being as cautious as possible.
> 
> ...



SARS wasn't nearly as bad as a lot of people made it seem. I was actually never worried about catching it back then even though I live in Toronto.

This flu thing does scare me though. My great grandfather died at age 26 from the great flu pandemic of 1918. My dad also got very sick from the one that hit in 1968 and he thought he was going to die.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2009)

saprobe said:


> I bet the NY thing will turn out to be something other than this swine flu--but if it doesn't I will be legitimately freaked out.
> 
> KY: I hope the chick didn't have the swine flu. I'm sure they were just being as cautious as possible.
> 
> ...



u say "go to the doctor" like that's easy.  with roughly 10% unemployment, i bet 9/10 of those unemployed can't see a doctor, and the other 90% working only half of those have healthcare, by the time people realize they have this it will be too late.  

KY u better get checked out :S want me to give u a medical exam ?


----------



## saprobe (Apr 25, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> u say "go to the doctor" like that's easy. with roughly 10% unemployment, i bet 9/10 of those unemployed can't see a doctor, and the other 90% working only half of those have healthcare, by the time people realize they have this it will be too late.
> 
> KY u better get checked out :S want me to give u a medical exam ?



KY lives in Toronto and Canada has socialized medicine so she doesn't have that to worry about.

You're right that it could be a real problem in the US, though. Most people I know--even people that are employed and are afraid of losing their jobs--wouldn't go to the hospital if they had the flu unless they were inches from death.


----------



## Daron (Apr 25, 2009)

Reminds me of when we found out about the bird flu. Fear spread fast but not nearly as fast as the flu itself had. But I suppose fear is a better alternative than the passive attitude. I live in CA, there are many, many people running across the border on a daily basis. I'll keep you posted ;/

Hopefully the it isn't as bad as it appears; but 1,000 people already? Hm... guess we can only sit and watch as the news develops.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm immune to most forms of disease...but my friends have my sympathies.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I just saw this on National television. Seems like they were thinking it was a common flu at the start, but now they realized it was this Virus. 

They said they have enough medicine to treat the cases, and as long as you get attention quickly, you will be fine. 

Even then, all schools were closed (D.F. and Mexico City area) and also all public events canceled. Never thought this could happen here.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Now you've done it.  Madagascar is going to shut. down. everything.


----------



## Daron (Apr 25, 2009)

Apparently there is a vaccine for it, for the pigs anyway.


----------



## Diamond Dust (Apr 25, 2009)

The world is so polluted.


----------



## Taisaku (Apr 25, 2009)

isnt there a vaccine for it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 25, 2009)

We're overdue a big flu plague. 

You know the flu that comes around every year? That's the same one that killed 50 million people in 1918. You've all inherited immunity for it. It slightly mutates all the time so you still get sick, but otherwise you're very resilient to it.

The stuff that jumps species from pigs or birds? *You have no immunity to it at all*

Oh, and young people are the most vulnerable to it. It causes your strong, young immune system to overreact and kill you. And second biggest killer is it chews up your lungs which then get infected and you die of secondary infections.

Of course these days you can treat the secondary infection with antibiotics and suppress the immune response with various drugs but it's still extremely dangerous.



> isnt there a vaccine for it



If all the factories that could make the vaccine started making it none stop and nothing else then in a year they wouldn't produce enough vaccine for the UK alone.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 25, 2009)

Muslims are immune to this.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 25, 2009)

Meh I thought this was going to be a computer virus.


----------



## Mofo (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe it has a variant.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 25, 2009)

Mofo said:


> Muslims are immune to this.


Are you kidding?  It's supereffective against them.  Why do you think it's banned?


----------



## Le Pirate (Apr 25, 2009)

I really hope I don't get this. Where I live, Mexicans, even if they immigrated years ago, are being avoided. That is how us hillbillies deal with stuff like this.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 25, 2009)

I am shitting bricks at the moment, really. 

Even though I live overseas, if it does get out of control, there is going to be some widespread panic. Who's up for some looting?  

Damn. No this has really me scared. And I am not easily worried. If watching documentaries about 1918 made me sleep bad at night, this certainly will. I hope it never does get to those proportions. 

...

I need a hug.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 25, 2009)

5 

Ugh, this doesn't really sound encouraging does it? Really hope it doesn't turn into a pandemic. Still have a huge backlog of games to finish though, a pandemic would give me some time 

"I work as a resident doctor in one of the biggest hospitals in Mexico City and sadly, the situation is far from "under control". As a doctor, I realise that the media does not report the truth. Authorities distributed vaccines among all the medical personnel with no results, because two of my partners who worked in this hospital (interns) were killed by this new virus in less than six days even though they were vaccinated as all of us were. The official number of deaths is 20, nevertheless, the true number of victims are more than 200. I understand that we must avoid to panic, but telling the truth it might be better now to prevent and avoid more deaths.

Yeny Gregorio D?vila, Mexico City"


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 25, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> What is the US law now
> 
> "I work as a resident doctor in one of the biggest hospitals in Mexico City and sadly, the situation is far from "under control". As a doctor, I realise that the media does not report the truth. Authorities distributed vaccines among all the medical personnel with no results, because two of my partners who worked in this hospital (interns) were killed by this new virus in less than six days even though they were vaccinated as all of us were. The official number of deaths is 20, nevertheless, the true number of victims are more than 200. I understand that we must avoid to panic, but telling the truth it might be better now to prevent and avoid more deaths.
> 
> Yeny Gregorio D?vila, Mexico City"



Ok, time to go hide in the shelter. See you all in 10 years. I just hope I don't go insane from the solitude and confinement.

Are there no WHO emergency teams on standby to go on site in case of such an event? I would like to hear more from what that organisation has to say. Apart from the ' We know nothing at the moment '  response.

I bet I can even build a second shelter from all the bricks I just shat.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 25, 2009)

Nukes.

*ten word limit*


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't want it to come to this, but I'm afraid we have to nuke Texas and Mexico. 

Good luck amigos!


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so glad i don't have a taste for pig's meat.


----------



## Circusman (Apr 25, 2009)

I see this after I ate my bacon


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 25, 2009)

This flu is a mix of bird, pig and human strains it looks bad.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 25, 2009)

But how the fuck is Human, Bird and Pig flu _mixed_? Isn't that near enough Impossible?

O.o

But seriously, I could see another Black Plague comming. Just watch.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw this on CNN.

I'm not really worried, I live in the US, and the government will act pretty quickly if those students in NY turn out to have it. And every one is freaking out about it anyway, so in taking safety measures themselves, the disease won't spread around like the Spanish Flu did.




> But how the fuck is Human, Bird and Pig flu mixed? Isn't that near enough Impossible?
> 
> O.o
> 
> But seriously, I could see another Black Plague comming. Just watch.



It can mutate, like all viruses. I highly doubt another Black Plague because that was spread mostly because people didn't know how it was caused and lack of hygiene back then.


----------



## mister_manji (Apr 25, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I'm immune to most forms of disease...but my friends have my sympathies.



it's fun, isn't it?


----------



## Xion (Apr 25, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I'm immune to most forms of disease...but my friends have my sympathies.



You say that, but then BOOM!...carrot flu one day.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> I'm immune to most forms of disease...but my friends have my sympathies.



you do realise it is those with the best immune systems that will be fucked the most when it comes to flu pandemics.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 25, 2009)

Down over here (Mexico city) people are going all paranoid. Everything is close, no one on the streets, but hmm I think they are overreacting a little. 
Highlight: school is cancelled for at least another week


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 25, 2009)

^

Yeah, they're not overreacting.

You live right in the center of this mess, you best keep clean.

Wash your hands alot, never touch your nose, mouth or eyes. Wash your utensils before you eat with them, always wash your hands before eating your food.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 25, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> Down over here (Mexico city) people are going all paranoid. Everything is close, no one on the streets, but hmm I think they are overreacting a little.
> Highlight: school is cancelled for at least another week



What are you talking about? You're fucked, you can catch the flu ANY FUCKING SECOND. 
Be careful. VERY.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Huh. I was just thinking of something like this happening a few days ago.

And by that I mean, I thought about unleashing a plague in Mexico to bring down the US.

It seems nature (?) beat me too it.

But this is sad, and it will be scary if it gets out of control.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 25, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> What are you talking about? You're fucked, you can catch the flu ANY FUCKING SECOND.
> Be careful. VERY.





Hunter x One Piece said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah, they're not overreacting.
> 
> ...



Its a flu, people is dying because they dont take care, they dont take the medications or decide to go to the doctor until its way too late. However if you're careful then there's not reason for you catching the flu. 
It's quite interesting to see the international reactions.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 25, 2009)

I haven't been feeling well lately..... (it's not the flu ^^)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2009)

There were plenty of cases of recovered patients, just make sure your healthy and do what the doctors ask, and this won't be a problem. Hopefully they can stave off the infection before it spreads to more urban areas where treatment isnt readily availible


----------



## Karmillina (Apr 25, 2009)

By the way, eating pork isn't dangerous since the virus doesn't seem to survive at high temperatures and stuff. Just sayin'.

Yami no Sakura, please take care. I'm afraid this shit reaches Monterrey one of these days.......... I'm not such a strong person and I might have some trouble >>


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 25, 2009)

New announcement: School cancelled and most public places will remain closed until may 6


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2009)

Karmillina said:


> By the way, eating pork isn't dangerous since the virus doesn't seem to survive at high temperatures and stuff. Just sayin'.
> 
> Yami no Sakura, please take care. I'm afraid this shit reaches Monterrey one of these days.......... I'm not such a strong person and I might have some trouble >>



The thing is.  At the moment outside of mexico of all the confirmed and suspected cases it doesn't seem to be that bad right now.


----------



## Ƶero (Apr 25, 2009)

I always knew pigs were not to be trusted.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm kind of worried about this H1N1 swine flu i hope it doesn't become a international Pandemic like the S.A.R.S virus.


oh yeah here's a great documentary about Pandemic viruses and flu's, if someone's interested. 

pr1: Blade Of The Immortal: Legend Of The Sword Demon

pr2: Blade Of The Immortal: Legend Of The Sword Demon

pr3: Blade Of The Immortal: Legend Of The Sword Demon


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 25, 2009)

This was predicted a long time ago.

Living conditions on modern farms are so bad that the animals have to constantly be fed anti biotics to keep them alive.

This process kills non anti-biotic resistant bacteria, leaving only resistant forms of microbes in its place.

Therefore, if there is an epidemic, its likely to be resistant to anti-biotic treatment.

And, people are likely to have caused it.

Go humanity!


----------



## Magus (Apr 26, 2009)

Ryuzaki? said:


> I always knew pigs were not to be trusted.



I'll be doing my part one little piggy at a time.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 26, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> This was predicted a long time ago.
> 
> Living conditions on modern farms are so bad that the animals have to constantly be fed anti biotics to keep them alive.
> 
> ...


 
K. Except that that has nothing to do with this outbreak since antibiotics treat bacterial infections and the flu is a virus.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 26, 2009)

Skotty said:


> I'm so glad i don't have a taste for pig's meat.



Well it doesn't come from the pig meat. You can't get this from eating pig meat. It came from people living around the pigs I think.

Anyway, I don't really care much for pig meat either.

I actually don't weight enough to give blood(you have to be 120 pounds apparently) but now I'm going to be scared of whenever they have to remove blood from me for some medical reason. -_-


----------



## KFC (Apr 26, 2009)

Well...we're fucked...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2009)

All the cases in the United States haven't resulted in death, fortunately. The rapid spread of his virus just shows how serious an epidemic is. Imagine that this thing has spread in Mexico city and already, across the US. Hopefully it can be contained.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2009)

saprobe said:


> K. Except that that has nothing to do with this outbreak since antibiotics treat bacterial infections and the flu is a virus.




Good point.  

I guess I cannot suggest that virus' and bacteria are competitors and so eliminating bacteria via anti biotics would not create a vacuum in which virus' would propagate to fill?


----------



## Xion (Apr 26, 2009)

Why couldn't it start somewhere in Europe?


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 26, 2009)

Xion said:


> Why couldn't it start somewhere in Europe?



We had the black death already.
Be happy, if you survive, there's pretty much gonna be a job for you


----------



## saprobe (Apr 26, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Good point.
> 
> I guess I cannot suggest that virus' and bacteria are competitors and so eliminating bacteria via anti biotics would not create a vacuum in which virus' would propagate to fill?


 
Well, not really, but you had a point in your previous post that massive pig farms could contribute to the emergence of dangerous, novel virus strains. Emerging viruses spread quickly through pig populations kept in close quarters and in generally unhealthy circumstances. Plus, the pigs come into close contact with their human farmers, which how the viruses jump species to begin with.


----------



## Daron (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahmm. Didn't they set fire to the birds last time when the outbreak of the bird flu began?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it doesn't come from the pig meat. You can't get this from eating pig meat. It came from people living around the pigs I think.
> 
> Anyway, I don't really care much for pig meat either.
> 
> I actually don't weight enough to give blood(you have to be 120 pounds apparently) but now I'm going to be scared of whenever they have to remove blood from me for some medical reason. -_-





saprobe said:


> Well, not really, but you had a point in your previous post that massive pig farms could contribute to the emergence of dangerous, novel virus strains. Emerging viruses spread quickly through pig populations kept in close quarters and in generally unhealthy circumstances. Plus, the pigs come into close contact with their human farmers, which how the viruses jump species to begin with.



this.  it's not the pig meat that will cause the spread of the virus, it's the ginormous amts of pig products we consume that will keep people in contact with pigs and thus be a cause for concern :S


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 26, 2009)

wow, another strain to worry about


----------



## saprobe (Apr 26, 2009)

*New swine flu cases in Kansas, California, maybe NYC*

Here's an update: Some new cases in Kansas and California and probably some kids in NYC



Read article:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*2 swine flus in Kan., US total 11; 8 likely in NYC* 
By VERENA DOBNIK
Associated Press Writer


NEW YORK ? *Two cases of the human swine influenza have been confirmed in Kansas and one more in California, bringing the U.S. total to 11. At least eight students at a New York City high school probably have swine flu also, but health officials said Saturday they don't know whether they have the same strain of the virus that has killed people in Mexico.*

New York Gov. David Paterson on Saturday directed the state Department of Health to mobilize its infectious-diseases, epidemiology and disaster preparedness workers to monitor and respond to possible cases of the flu. He said 1,500 treatment courses of the antiviral Tamiflu had been sent to New York City.

A strain of the flu has killed as many as 81 people and sickened more than 1,000 across Mexico, where authorities have extended school closures in the capital and two neighboring states with outbreaks. The World Health Organization chief said Saturday the strain has "pandemic potential" and it may be too late to contain a sudden outbreak.

Kansas health officials said Saturday they had confirmed swine flu in a married couple living in the central part of the state after the husband visited Mexico. The couple, who live in Dickinson County, were not hospitalized, and the state described their illnesses as mild.
Dr. Jason Eberhart-Phillips, the state health officer, said, "Fortunately, the man and woman understand the gravity of the situation and are very willing to isolate themselves."

The man traveled to Mexico last week for a professional conference and became ill after returning home. His wife became ill later. Their doctor suspected swine flu, but it wasn't confirmed until flu specimens were flown to the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta.
Swine flu is a respiratory disease of pigs caused by type A flu viruses, the CDC's Web site says. Human cases of swine flu are uncommon but can happen in people who are around pigs and can be spread from person to person. Symptoms of the flu include a fever of more than 100 degrees, body aches, coughing, a sore throat, respiratory congestion and, in some cases, vomiting and diarrhea.

At least nine swine flu cases have been reported in California and Texas. The new California case, the seventh there, was a 35-year-old Imperial County woman who was hospitalized but recovered. The woman, whose illness began in early April, had no known contact with the other cases.
The 11 U.S. swine flu victims range in age from 9 to over 50. All recovered or are recovering; at least two were hospitalized.

Health officials are worried because people appear to have no immunity to the virus, a combination of bird, swine and human influenzas. Also, the virus presents itself like other swine flus, but none of the U.S. cases appears to involve direct contact with pigs, said Eberhart-Phillips, who called the strain "a completely novel virus."

"It appears to be able to transmit easily between humans," Eberhart-Phillips said. "It's something that could potentially become very big, and we're only seeing, potentially, the very beginning of a widespread outbreak."

New York health officials said more than 100 students at the private St. Francis Preparatory School, in Queens, had come down with a fever, sore throat and other aches and pains in the past few days. Some of their relatives also have been ill.


New York City Health Commissioner Thomas Frieden said nose and throat swabs had confirmed that eight students had a non-human strain of influenza type A, indicating probable cases of swine flu, but the exact subtypes were still unknown.

Samples had been sent to the CDC for more testing. Results were expected Sunday.

Parent Elaine Caporaso's 18-year-old son Eddie, a senior at the school, had a fever and cough and went to a hospital where a screening center had been set up.

"I don't know if there is an incubation period, if I am contaminated," Caporaso told the Daily News. "I don't want my family to get sick, and I don't want to get anybody else sick."

The symptoms in the New York cases have been mild, Frieden said, but the illnesses have caused concern because of the deadly outbreak in Mexico, where classes in Mexico City, neighboring Mexico state and the northern state of San Luis Potosi have been canceled until May 6 and where up to 81 deaths are suspected and 20 have been confirmed.
Health officials were trying to determine if any of the New York students or their relatives had visited Mexico.

Frieden said that if the CDC confirms that the students have swine flu, he will likely recommend that the school remain closed Monday "out of an abundance of caution."

One factor, he said, is that the illness appears to be moving efficiently from person to person, affecting as many as 100 to 200 people in a student body of 2,700.

"We're very concerned about what may happen," he said, although he noted that the pattern of illness appeared different from in Mexico, where much larger groups of people have become much sicker. Overall, he said, flu cases have been declining in the city in recent weeks.

The school was being sanitized over the weekend but still was holding a reunion featuring cocktails, dinner and dancing for hundreds of alumni from as far back as 1939. A health department spokeswoman said the sanitization was just a precaution because it's not really the environment that passes the flu.

Alumna Joyce Kal, of the Class of 1979, said she wasn't worried about getting sick.

"I did think about it, but I didn't, you know, worry, because if it's the kids, I don't think it's going to linger," said Kal, a physical therapist from the Bayside neighborhood.

The city health department has asked doctors to be extra vigilant in the coming days and test any patients who have flu-like symptoms and have traveled recently to California, Texas or Mexico.

Investigators also were testing children who fell ill at a day care center in the Bronx, Frieden said. And two families in Manhattan had contacted the city, saying they had recently returned ill from Mexico with flu-like symptoms.

Frieden said New Yorkers having trouble breathing due to an undiagnosed respiratory illness should seek treatment but shouldn't become overly alarmed. Medical facilities in the part of Queens near St. Francis Prep, he said, had already been flooded with people overreacting to the outbreak.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2009)

funny thing is obama was in mexico just last week, i think he had to get tested for it


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 26, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> funny thing is obama was in mexico just last week, i think he had to get tested for it



really? that's very troublesome


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 26, 2009)

The WHO has announced that one doesn't get it from eating pork. 

It's an aerial virus, so vegans and muslims and jews can get it too.

The swines were one step ahead of us all this time, damnit !


----------



## Xion (Apr 26, 2009)

Students quarantined in New Zealand now. 

Getting serious. Anyone know where I can get a nice surgical mask? 

By the way, what moron thought this was spread by eating pork? 

It's the fucking flu people.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder how many people will be wearing masks in the train tomorrow. I guess not that many since it hasn't reached the Netherlands, yet. Oh well, after my test tomorrow I have 2 weeks off, so I can watch this thing develop from behind my screen 

And it's pretty troublesome to see that most of the Mexican deaths are 20-40 year olds.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2009)

The air attendant in London doesn't have it.

And yeah, teenagers to 40 years olds are the most at risk. It causes your immune system to overreact tot he virus and that kills you.


----------



## Camille (Apr 26, 2009)

So is this officially a pandemic?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2009)

Camille said:


> So is this officially a pandemic?



Not even close.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 26, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The air attendant in London doesn't have it.
> 
> And yeah, teenagers to 40 years olds are the most at risk. It causes your immune system to overreact tot he virus and that kills you.



Yeah, I read somewhere that you basically drown in your own fluids. Ugh, not a great way to die.

They say it has about a 10& mortality rate, wich still sucks, but isn't that high. I just hope it doesn't mutate in something worse.


----------



## Camille (Apr 26, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Not even close.



Phew.

I need to read more on this...


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 26, 2009)

We are all going to die.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 26, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The air attendant in London doesn't have it.
> 
> And yeah, teenagers to 40 years olds are the most at risk. It causes your immune system to overreact tot he virus and that kills you.



What if you have AIDS which kills your immune system?


----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (Apr 26, 2009)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> This was predicted a long time ago.
> 
> Living conditions on modern farms are so bad that the animals have to constantly be fed anti biotics to keep them alive.
> 
> ...




Erm its a virus not bacteria. antibiotics won't work anyway.

edit: i see saprobe already pointed that out to you


----------



## Rikudou (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't wanna die. I need to complete thins. I have things to achieve, greatness to reach! 

I hope there TEDsters all over the world are working for a cure


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 26, 2009)

Rikudou said:


> I don't wanna die. I need to complete thins. I have things to achieve, greatness to reach!
> 
> I hope there TEDsters all over the world are working for a cure



Arent viruses pretty much uncurable?


----------



## Rikudou (Apr 26, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Arent viruses pretty much uncurable?



Not for TEDsters...
TED is the only thing that gives me hope in the future sciences. These next 20 years, the scientific advances in Biology will completely dominate the scientific community. They're doing INCREDIBLE things right now.

I only need to show you one video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNcLKbJs3xk[/YOUTUBE]

With all these advances, there will be a time when even viruses will be harmless to us.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 26, 2009)

The world will be dead before that is finished


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> Yeah, I read somewhere that you basically drown in your own fluids. Ugh, not a great way to die.
> 
> They say it has about a 10& mortality rate, wich still sucks, but isn't that high. I just hope it doesn't mutate in something worse.



Unlikely.

Flu mutates all the time. That's why it comes back year after year. But each year is pretty much the same only slightly different. That's why it doesn't do much damage, people are already highly resistant to it.

Even if this stuff mutated in a very bad way it still wouldn't really effect people already infected with the old strain and would still be vulnerable against vaccines for the old strain.

And yeah, it tears up your lungs. The danger their is secondary bacterial infections.



Vegitto-kun said:


> What if you have AIDS which kills your immune system?



You're fine against auto-immune reactions but you'll be raped by the secondary infections in your lungs



Vegitto-kun said:


> The world will be dead before that is finished



Dead of what?

It's only got a 10% mortality rate, and those are just the people who get infected.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 26, 2009)

saprobe said:


> Well, not really, but you had a point in your previous post that massive pig farms could contribute to the emergence of dangerous, novel virus strains. Emerging viruses spread quickly through pig populations kept in close quarters and in generally unhealthy circumstances. Plus, the pigs come into close contact with their human farmers, which how the viruses jump species to begin with.



Thanks for the pity point.


----------



## Fin (Apr 26, 2009)

Wheres the fuck is this astroid that sapposed to kill us all when you need it?

I don't wanna die from a fucking pig virus.


----------



## Felt (Apr 26, 2009)

Probably the worst place in the world for it to start, this could be pretty bad, but I'm glad I live far far away.


----------



## Fin (Apr 26, 2009)

You have any spare rooms I could refugee in Hollie?


----------



## Ƶero (Apr 26, 2009)

Good thing I live on an island 

Oh crap I forgot about the ships, planes and jet-packs


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 26, 2009)

*renews Sweden visa*
<-<
>->


----------



## Neenah (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder if it reaches Italy..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2009)

Unless you live in an extremely isolated place (Like at least an hour from any town big enough to have chain stores) this will still get to you if it becomes pandemic


----------



## Felt (Apr 26, 2009)

Fin said:


> You have any spare rooms I could refugee in Hollie?



one or two


----------



## Fin (Apr 26, 2009)

How many of those is a trap?


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2009)

You guys just overreacting for the lulz or just overreacting?

This isn't China people.  Healthcare and access to medicine is a little better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

Where the hell did this come from anyway??


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Where the hell did this come from anyway??



I'm guessing Mexico.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

Eh...and apparently now more cases are suspected in New York of all places...just a state away from myself


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Eh...and apparently now more cases are suspected in New York of all places...just a state away from myself





> Symptoms in the New York cases have been mild, said New York City Health Commissioner Thomas Frieden.



From MSN source.

I wouldn't freak too much.  I'd also help to stay away from Texas, Cali, and Mexico.  Take your vitamins, don't be stupid,, stay clean, and seek help.


----------



## Altron (Apr 26, 2009)

^ that ain't gonna do much in reality if the Virus continues spreading as fast as it is going right now


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2009)

Altron said:


> ^ that ain't gonna do much in reality if the Virus continues spreading as fast as it is going right now



Yet I see no reason to freak out like the entire state of Maryland just got the ebola virus.

This happened with the bird flu and during that 1918 outbreak...medical technology was nowhere near the levels they're at now.  Our medical care isn't also cramped and marginalized like China's where SARS fucked shit up.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2009)

In the United States: 8 people infected, none seriously ill, much less dead.

Not a pandemic virus, shut the fuck up and go back to watching MTV reality shows, you fat and greasy citizens.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 26, 2009)

Blue said:


> In the United States: 8 people infected, none seriously ill, much less dead.
> 
> Not a pandemic virus, shut the fuck up and go back to watching MTV reality shows, you fat and greasy citizens.



20 infeced in the US right now actually.

And there's a conference going on right now: Link removed


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 26, 2009)

Around 200 school kids just got CONFIRMED with the pig flu virus, after some of them went to some mexican town last week.
Now imagine how much they've spread it, considering the school is in NYC. 
I sense a fuckfire coming.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> No deaths yet...nothing to sound the Doomsday alarm for yet.
> 
> Honestly...this is just like the bird flu and people will once more freak the fuck out.



81 dead in Mexico, I believe.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2009)

the scary thing is that the day the i heard of the outbreak (2 days ago) i caught a fucking cold!

i'm scared as fuck actually.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to Mexico, where a taco past its expiration date is a death sentence.



> I sense a fuckfire coming.


Unless you lube up your girlfriend with gasoline I'd say you're dense.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 26, 2009)

Blue said:


> Unless you lube up your girlfriend with gasoline I'd say you're dense.




Interesting idea..


----------



## KonohaWind (Apr 26, 2009)

Everyone's making a big damn deal.  Sure I worry about the elderly, young, and vulnerable, but people die from the common flu even.  The symptons of swine are exactly like the common flu and everyone in the U.S are recovering.  There's a confirmed case in my state, but I'm not that worried.  There was a big scare of swine flu in 1976 also.

Spanish influenza was different in 1918.  It killed 6 million world wide, and 600,000 in U.S.  But it's symptons were actually serious.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 26, 2009)

KonohaWind said:


> Everyone's making a big damn deal.  Sure I worry about the elderly, young, and vulnerable, but people die from the common flu even.  The symptons of swine are exactly like the common flu and everyone in the U.S are recovering.  There's a confirmed case in my state, but I'm not that worried.  There was a big scare of swine flu in 1976 also.
> 
> Spanish influenza was different in 1918.  It killed 6 million world wide, and 600,000 in U.S.  But it's symptons were actually serious.



Erm. This one actually kills you if you're not an elderly, young, or vulnerable, not the other way.


----------



## Nadini (Apr 26, 2009)

I've seen some snips on TV, but i don't have much knowledge about this, so i'll ask a few questions.



Where did it originate from? And what is the chance of it spreading across the Atlantic if its not from Europe?
How fast does it spread?
How hard it is to get a cure, if it already exists?
What's  the casualty rate so far?
Which age group has the highest rate of getting affected?
Is there a chance of it becoming pandemic?


----------



## KonohaWind (Apr 26, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Erm. This one actually kills you if you're not an elderly, young, or vulnerable, not the other way.



Where the hell did you see this fact at?  Any sources?


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 26, 2009)

nadini said:


> I've seen some snips on TV, but i don't have much knowledge about this, so i'll ask a few questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KonohaWind said:


> Where the hell did you see this fact at?  Any sources?


It's gathered from many sources, take a look at the previous pages. The age it can spread to was shown to be 20-40, and it causes your immune system to backfire and kill you.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 26, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You guys just overreacting for the lulz or just overreacting?
> 
> This isn't China people.  Healthcare and access to medicine is a little better.



I was just joining the bandwagon. I might as well get a few laughs out of it.
At least I did not say jews, arabs and veggies were safe because they do not eat pork.

Seriously?

Considering Ciudad de M?xico  on itself is a densly populated area with a population count that approaches that of my own county, I do i have my worries. And even if safety precautions are taken, that means there is a non-zero chance shit is going to hit the fan in Mexico City. 

Yes I know the whole thing might be blown out of proportion by the media, but one can not be cautious enough when it comes to serious matters like this. I mean, I was planning to live for a few more decades untill I get bored with it. At least be happy there is no widespread panic. Just concern

I mean, I was not in the slightest bit worried about SARS, but this has me a bit scared. Forgive me for worrying about something that has proven to be very contagious and being able to kill. 

This is going to be in the back of my mind for weeks. 

/Serious

As of right now, my personal safety is not in danger, but I really feel for the people of Mexico city. Especially the pigs over there. I feel like I need to make a distinction here.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 26, 2009)

KonohaWind said:


> Where the hell did you see this fact at? Any sources?


 
I heard it from Anderson Cooper's field correspondent in Mexico City on AC360 a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

nadini said:


> I've seen some snips on TV, but i don't have much knowledge about this, so i'll ask a few questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it originate from? And what is the chance of it spreading across the Atlantic if its not from Europe?





Easily, considering the fact that people got infected just from a school of kids going in and out of mexico last week to NYC.



> [*]How fast does it spread?


A week ago, it wasn't heard of, today its already spread into the US from Mexico and has killed 80 people.



> [*]How hard it is to get a cure, if it already exists?



People are just scrambling at this point, they aren't looking for a cure ATM and there isn't one.



> [*]What's  the casualty rate so far?



1,900 cases in Mexico alone, death toll see above



> [*]Which age group has the highest rate of getting affected?



All age groups, no distinction and no common immunity.



> [*]Is there a chance of it becoming pandemic?




The Federal Health Agency says "Very Likely"


----------



## Karmillina (Apr 26, 2009)

It is already in Europe and Asia. At least 3 cases in Spain and I know about some people in France. Please be careful.

It's in Monterrey already. A woman died last night in here. 

Don't tell me not to take it seriously. United States is not the world. Think a little outside your "this is America, nothing can go wrong" mindset and realize you're not the only ones in the world.


----------



## Marmite. (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh shit...


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll freak out now.


Karmillina said:


> It's in Monterrey already. A woman died last night in here.



..isn't that in Mexico, anyway?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2009)

Before you freak out too much:

This has been going on since March

In the world's biggest city

And there are only 2000 cases

Out of 20, 000, 000 people


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 26, 2009)

I think, due to the grave nature of this crisis, it's time we panic, loot, and crack each other's skulls open and feast on the goo inside.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

Doesn't say much considering that it's already spread to a level to be considered a serious pandemic threat. There was just more means to have it spread now than there was before.


----------



## Marmite. (Apr 26, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Before you freak out too much:
> 
> This has been going on since March
> 
> ...



That takes a load off my mind.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hopefully they can find a way to keep it contained. Every year it seems like there is some illness to worry about.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 26, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> I'll freak out now.
> 
> 
> ..isn't that in Mexico, anyway?



There's a Monterrey in California, south from San Francisco. I passed by there in December.

I hope my brother and his family will be alright. I hope everyone will be alright.


----------



## Karmillina (Apr 26, 2009)

It is in Mexico. But that doesn't mean it isn't as deadly in the US as here. just.... the rest of the worls, stop thinking of youselves as supermen please.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 26, 2009)

Dear god, I'm worrying most about the fact that this will mean ANOTHER mandatory vaccination of our pigs/piglets. It's the only thing I regularly have to help with at home


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

Karmillina said:


> It is in Mexico. But that doesn't mean it isn't as deadly in the US as here. just.... the rest of the worls, stop thinking of youselves as supermen please.



The point being, that the cases in other places have not been as harsh as in Mexico, i don't know where you got your conclusions from, but this is hardly a matter anyone is gloating about.


----------



## Karmillina (Apr 26, 2009)

:/ if you don't consider the people in Mexico "anyone"...

Dude, we're not subnormal. We're human beings too. Lots of us are afraid. I am afraid. Saying "it's not that bad, nobody has died here" doesn't help at all.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 26, 2009)

Karmillina said:


> :/ if you don't consider the people in Mexico "anyone"...
> 
> Dude, we're not subnormal. We're human beings too. Lots of us are afraid. I am afraid. Saying "it's not that bad, nobody has died here" doesn't help at all.



It's human nature. As long as it's not them, they're ok with it.


----------



## Karmillina (Apr 26, 2009)

Which makes humans a bunch of hypocrites :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2009)

People are worried but the ones farthest away from the danger aren't going to be shitting bricks, i hardly doubt anyone was concerned with the SARS outbreak years ago since they were so far away at the time. Its no time to be pointing fingers about who's less concerned


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 26, 2009)

I live in southwest Texas and somewhat not worried. I'm only worried at what the results will be like in the end.


----------



## The Wired (Apr 26, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> It's human nature. As long as it's not them, they're ok with it.



It kind of reminds me of that old saying about economics..  "A recession is when your neighbor loses his job, a depression is when you lose yours."

a lot of people are insensitive, selfish fucks.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> 81 dead in Mexico, I believe.



I'm talking the US.  Not that Mexico isn't important, but just to quell the freakout in America here.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 26, 2009)

Karmillina said:


> :/ if you don't consider the people in Mexico "anyone"...
> 
> Dude, we're not subnormal. We're human beings too. Lots of us are afraid. I am afraid. Saying "it's not that bad, nobody has died here" doesn't help at all.


 
I'm pretty sure posters were just saying that people around the world shouldn't panic and lock themselves up in old fallout shelters just yet. Cases outside of Mexico have not been as severe, so even if the disease spreads worldwide that doesn't mean it's going to bring about the Apocalypse.

I am sorry for those people who succumbed to this flu in Mexico but that doesn't mean everyone should freak out.


----------



## Xion (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll repeat.

Anyone have a good respirator/mask for help in preventing this? 

No one will laugh at me wearing it once I'm the only one alive.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 26, 2009)

With school starting tomorrow who knows what's going to happen.

Quite a few grade schoolers could catch this flu, and that's a big concern.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 26, 2009)

Xion said:


> I'll repeat.
> 
> Anyone have a good respirator/mask for help in preventing this?
> 
> No one will laugh at me wearing it once I'm the only one alive.



Maybe you should go to your local crazy-prepared war veteran, maybe he has a few lying in stock.

Karmillina,

I am telling you this as a European and a Belgian. Do not, even for one moment, think this influenza is underestimated by the global community. Even in the laughing stock of the EU, my country that is, there is major concern on this issue. I'm obviously not talking widespread panic, looting and pillaging here, but your worries are shared by many of my countrymen. The ones that aren't ignorant anyway, so that leaves one half of the population.

It's perfectly reasonable to be scared, whatever you do, don't panic; Just watch your hygiene, try to eat healthy and go to a doctor or nearby hospital if you think you got symptoms. Try to see it this way; It is the only thing you can do that is in your power at the moment. 

To any Americans,   

What was that about this Public Health Emergency? Any special measures being taken?


----------



## fieryfalcon (Apr 26, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> To any Americans,
> 
> What was that about this Public Health Emergency? Any special measures being taken?



Nope, the brilliant folks running the show in Washington have determined that minor annoyances like disease cannot be allowed to slow down the mass migration of every last third world denizen who can hack and cough their way across the border.


----------



## Xion (Apr 26, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> With school starting tomorrow who knows what's going to happen.
> 
> Quite a few grade schoolers could catch this flu, and that's a big concern.



Only a problem if you're in grade school. 

Let another reason to hate school.


----------



## Masked Hoodlum (Apr 26, 2009)

awwww it wouldnt be that bad
*I realize I have a crappy immune system*

oh, oh well SHI-


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 26, 2009)

I hear shit's crazy in Mexico, people walking around with mask and gloves on like it's some sort of Zombie outbreak movie or some shit.

It's fucking awesome, I wished I lived in Mexico so I could go around walking with a mask and glove without looking like some sort of psychopath.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 26, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I hear shit's crazy in Mexico, people walking around with mask and gloves on like it's some sort of Zombie outbreak movie or some shit.
> 
> It's fucking awesome, I wished I lived in Mexico so I could go around walking with a mask and glove without looking like some sort of psychopath.


 
This guy feels the same way. People always stare at him on the bus.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 26, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I hear shit's crazy in Mexico, people walking around with mask and gloves on like it's some sort of Zombie outbreak movie or some shit.
> 
> It's fucking awesome, I wished I lived in Mexico so I could go around walking with a mask and glove without looking like some sort of psychopath.



Well there aren't many people in the streets either. Everything is closed. So no one would be looking at you

Personally I'll take this the way I took SARS. I'll be slightly more careful, but not overly worried or paranoid. Really can't do much with these kinda things.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 26, 2009)

Uh oh, maybe that's why I'm sick right now.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh,boy.People up here in Ottawa are starting to freak out too.


----------



## Aina (Apr 26, 2009)

I first heard about it on Yahoo news, and then on CNN...yeah, it is concerning. :/


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 26, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I hear shit's crazy in Mexico, people walking around with mask and gloves on like it's some sort of *Zombie outbreak* movie or some shit.
> It's fucking awesome, I wished I lived in Mexico so I could go around walking with a mask and glove without looking like some sort of psychopath.



It could happen  Every moment now we could start eating each other...in fact I'm starting to feel hunger for human flesh 
And the masks and gloves, well we're just trying to make a new fashion statement


----------



## SharinganSasori (Apr 27, 2009)

I dont feel like reading all of this, so im just going to say one thing. People will ALWAYS make a bigger deal of shit then they should. The CDC says every country but Mexico is seeing "mild disease" and thats because Mexico and its health care are both shit.
From the article on MSN:


> The CDC's Besser said that compared to cases in Mexico, ?what we?re seeing in this country is mild disease,?


This is not a global pandemic. Thats what they said about SARS, BirdFlu, and whatever else, yeah we see how that went over. I dont trust anyone when people bust out ZOMGPANDEMICZ0RS, because more than likely its full of shit hysteria.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

A few updates:

103 dead in Mexico. 


> The epicenter was Mexico, where the virus is blamed for 103 deaths and an estimated 1,600 cases in the country since April 13. Schools were closed, church services canceled and Mexican President Felipe Calderon assumed new powers to isolate people infected with the swine flu virus.



In the US:


> Meanwhile, in the United States, there were no deaths *and all patients had either recovered or were recovering*. But the confirmed cases around the nation rose from eight on Saturday morning to 20 by Sunday afternoon, including eight high school kids in New York City — a national media center. The New York Post's front page headline on Sunday was "Pig Flu Panic."



Kid arrested for threatening new president George Bush in email - 2001

Still way too early to tell how bad this is.  But alas...stay away from Mexican farms.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Still way too early to tell how bad this is.  But alas...stay away from Mexican farms.


Or Taco Bell


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Apr 27, 2009)

Whoop de doop doop, it'll just blow over like all those other silly flus in the past.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

K-ON! fanclub
K-ON! fanclub

To put a few things into perspective...


----------



## Lovely (Apr 27, 2009)

I just had sore bones for around 2 days, and a mild cough. Although it has gotten better some... D: I live in the U.S too


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

Everyone on Slashdot seems rather worried about this.

And the fact that Slashdot is 95% smarter than the rest of the Internet worries me. 

Supposedly this is exactly how the Spanish flu started in many ways.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 27, 2009)

> Supposedly this is exactly how the Spanish flu started in many ways.



I think you will find that Spanish flu was helped spread by the First World War. That sure is different now, but what are the parallels you could find ? Beside the fact this flu can now spread in a metropolis were most people are somewhat malnourished and thereby are an easier target?

I have been reading up and the cytokine storm, a possible averse reaction of your immune system to pathogens, really is not pleasant if you don't get treatment right away. Literally drowning in your long fluids is not the way someone wants to go out.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

So no one outside Mexico died?
I wonder why? Is it stronger in Mexico? How is that possible o_O?


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 27, 2009)

Noooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm in school right now, and someone just went to the nurse for the swine flu!!! They were sitting in ack of me and I have a very weak immune system!! No! I'm gonna die!!!!!!


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> So no one outside Mexico died?
> I wonder why? Is it stronger in Mexico? How is that possible o_O?



this

This might help, as far as US/Mexico comparisons.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

> Even in 1918, according to the C.D.C., the virus infected at least 500 million of the world?s 1.5 billion people to kill 50 million. Many would have been saved if antiflu drugs, antibiotics and mechanical ventilators had existed.


The 1918 outbreak had spread so far, because it was a depressing and poor era for the planet.


----------



## Felt (Apr 27, 2009)

Blue Rin'neggan said:


> Noooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm in school right now, and someone just went to the nurse for the swine flu!!! They were sitting in ack of me and I have a very weak immune system!! No! I'm gonna die!!!!!!



That's the spirit!


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

Blue Rin'neggan said:


> Noooo!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm in school right now, and someone just went to the nurse for the swine flu!!! They were sitting in ack of me and I have a very weak immune system!! No! I'm gonna die!!!!!!



Sneeze on Hollie.


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^^^

Okay!


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh you'll be fine.. %93.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2009)

any of u wear medical mask outside?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> any of u wear medical mask outside?


No...


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^^^
I'm gonna buy one when I get home.... if I'm still alive.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 27, 2009)

shit just got real >.>


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> any of u wear medical mask outside?



Nope, and I just took 2 rides in a very crowded bus, too.
It's not in Turkey yet.. I hope?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2009)

HORRIBLE PIG VIRUS SPREADS TO THE US!!!  WILL YOU BE ABLE TO LIVE THROUGH THIS!!!???  STAY TUNED TO THE 24 HOUR NEWS NETWORK WHERE WE WILL SCARE YOU SHITLESS OVER THIS NEW PANDEMIC!!!


FACEMASKS, AIRFILTERS!?  HA!!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Nope, and I just took 2 rides in a very crowded bus, too.
> It's not in Turkey yet.. I hope?



I heard its in Spain so its working its way over there


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd just like to point out again that maybe 2000 people have gotten this flu out of a city of 20000000. Quit freaking out, even if you do live in Mexico City.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'd just like to point out again that maybe 2000 people have gotten this flu out of a city of 20000000. Quit freaking out, even if you do live in Mexico City.



It's only been 2 days.
And hey, the fatality rate is %7, guess how much it was, for the flu that killed 50-100 milllion people?


*Spoiler*: __ 




%2.5




Edit: Oh yes, I'm trying to make you guys freak out.


----------



## ixKIRA (Apr 27, 2009)

This is actually quite serious. 

I can't imagine how the virus evolved from our normal flu to avian flu to swine flu.

[Edit : How can we even joke about this?]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> It's only been 2 days.
> And hey, the fatality rate is %7, guess how much it was, for the flu that killed 50-100 milllion people?
> 
> 
> ...



It started in March


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> any of u wear medical mask outside?



No because I'm not freaking out over this.  The American cases were mild and most if not all the people have recovered.



			
				FrostXian said:
			
		

> Edit: Oh yes, I'm trying to make you guys freak out.



No effect.

But your lulz attempt aside (because I know you're actually a rational being), I've noticed an uptick in doom and gloomer posters and retardation.  Coincidence?


----------



## Anjo (Apr 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> Link removed
> 
> * oh shit we are fucked *  what with lax border control, shoddy US healthcare (i can't go to a doctor now due to no healthcare) and oink oink it's pig virus, we are due for the perfect storm of an epidemic.
> 
> My prediction: half the population of mexico and 1/4 of population of us gone within 2 weeks.



Basically yes. yes we are.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Elk said:


> Basically yes. yes we are.



And right when I post my two cents...you fail to disappoint me. 

SARS had more panic than this people.  I wouldn't worry too much and if anything this should just serve as a reminder that some countries either need to ramp up their health care or others should lend a hand preventing these things.


----------



## ixKIRA (Apr 27, 2009)

So have people actually recovered?


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

ixKIRA said:


> So have people actually recovered?





> The U.S. declared the health emergency so it could ship roughly 12 million doses of flu-fighting medications from a federal stockpile to states in case they eventually need them — although, *with 20 confirmed cases in five states recovering easily*, they don’t appear to for now.



encounter

Oh shit...we're fucked people...
.
.
.
.


Unfortunately Mexico got the short end of the stick.


----------



## Altron (Apr 27, 2009)

ixKIRA said:


> So have people actually recovered?



Can you read? Or is my assumption that you are an illiterate moron accurate?


----------



## Anjo (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And right when I post my two cents...you fail to disappoint me.
> 
> SARS had more panic than this people.  I wouldn't worry too much and if anything this should just serve as a reminder that some countries either need to ramp up their health care or others should lend a hand preventing these things.



Oops..  Just read that sorry. 

I see. i'm just hoping the world ends from a virus LONGG after i commit suicide.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Altron said:


> Can you read? Or is my assumption that you are an illiterate moron accurate?



It's ok Altron...go easy.



Elk said:


> Oops..  Just read that sorry.
> 
> I see. i'm just hoping the world ends from a virus LONGG after i commit suicide.



It's ok. 

Linkin Park much?


----------



## Anjo (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Linkin Park much?



 They have a song like that?


----------



## ixKIRA (Apr 27, 2009)

Altron said:


> Can you read? Or is my assumption that you are an illiterate moron accurate?



I didn't see the post before SHEESH.

Assumption is baaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Elk said:


> They have a song like that?



I thought most of their songs were like that, just like "Crawling" or whatever the hell that song is.



ixKIRA said:


> I didn't see the post before SHEESH.
> 
> Assumption is baaaaaaaaaaad.



Sorry about that.  Altron can be a little...heavy-handed at times.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> It's only been 2 days.
> And hey, the fatality rate is %7, guess how much it was, for the flu that killed 50-100 milllion people?
> 
> 
> ...



Problem with that figure is that it only takes into account the sever cases. Of course you could be posting it for the lolz


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

Elk said:


> Oops..  Just read that sorry.
> 
> I see. i'm just hoping the world ends from a virus LONGG after i commit suicide.



Don't bother suiciding, you have at most 70 years to live, AT MOST, anyway. 



EDIT: Tasteless joke deleted. <-<


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Problem with that figure is that it only takes into account the sever cases. Of course you could be posting it for the lolz



75% of these posts are lulz.


----------



## Anjo (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Don't bother suiciding, you have at most 70 years to live, AT MOST, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Tasteless joke deleted. <-<


I can't anyway. My mom is fighting too hard to get me back that I just can't find the assholery to do it.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> 75% of these posts are lulz.



I am shocked and apalled , good sir.  


I thought everyone knew that? Besides, the possibility for Mexican jokes are are endless.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> I am shocked and apalled , good sir.
> 
> 
> I thought everyone knew that? Besides, the possibility for Mexican jokes are are endless.



You highly overestimate the intelligence of many posters here Munch.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm having symptoms but no fever. And I didn't get close to any person that was in Mexico recently.

Fuck my hypocondria... I get dizzy just reading about disease (I'm hardly joking, I really have an headache and muscle pains, but that's because it was cold saturday when I went jogging and I didn't do enough warm ups)


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> I'm having symptoms but no fever. And I didn't get close to any person that was in Mexico recently.
> 
> *Fuck my hypocondria... I get dizzy just reading about disease (I'm hardly joking, I really have an headache and muscle pains, but that's because it was cold saturday when I went jogging and I didn't do enough warm ups)*



How many times have you been told to stretch them thighs?!? 

I forgot the 1 case in Israel...behold Hezbollah's newest plot and ultimate irony, death by piggy.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> Fuck my hypocondria... I get dizzy just reading about disease



That's what it is? I think I have it too.


----------



## Camille (Apr 27, 2009)

"Swine flu case confirmed in Spain"




Posting for the lulz


----------



## Yammy (Apr 27, 2009)

lol mexico


----------



## Geek (Apr 27, 2009)

Fuck, I got the sneezes and feel sick.

oink.

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIII...


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> That's what it is? I think I have it too.



Woody Allen you are becoming?


----------



## Camille (Apr 27, 2009)

Yammy said:


> lol mexico



Deadly flu is lulzy indeed


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> That's what it is? I think I have it too.



If your doctor hasn't told you that you have it then you probably don't have it

Hypochondria is a psychological disorder that has to do with being worried about getting sick.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 27, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Hypochondria is a psychological disorder that has to do with being worried about getting sick.



Yes. I have quite a case of it. Thought I caught an STD after my first time having sex, and I had no reason to, since we used all the precautions (to her annoyance, but I wanted to be safe)


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmm.....what should my sales pitch for the "miracle" cure for this new disease be?


*schemes and plots*


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 27, 2009)

Pig flu confirmed in Scotland.  This'll be fun.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 27, 2009)

It's not an epidemic, it's a pandemic.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Pig flu confirmed in Scotland.  This'll be fun.



It's going to be confirmed in pretty much most of the countries with people that went to Mexico and that's that.

The number in the US went up to 40 but the previous cases were reported to have recovered or recovering.  Why it's milder in the US I don't know but let's not look a gift horse in the mouth.

Sadly Mexico went up to 143 deaths along with a 6.0 magnitude earthquake.  Either God or Mother Nature is pissed at Mexico right now...


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> I think you will find that Spanish flu was helped spread by the First World War. That sure is different now, but what are the parallels you could find ? Beside the fact this flu can now spread in a metropolis were most people are somewhat malnourished and thereby are an easier target?
> 
> I have been reading up and the cytokine storm, a possible averse reaction of your immune system to pathogens, really is not pleasant if you don't get treatment right away. Literally drowning in your long fluids is not the way someone wants to go out.



Cytokine storms is how MOST people seemed to die during the Spanish flu.

It affects those of us with really healthy immune systems and young adults. 

I'm fucked. 

Plus there is a list of similarities given that strand was also a swine flu and there are many other similarities which you can look up on Slashdot or Wikipedia. I trust them more than anyone here.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> It's going to be confirmed in pretty much most of the countries with people that went to Mexico and that's that.
> 
> The number in the US went up to 40 but the previous cases were reported to have recovered or recovering.  Why it's milder in the US I don't know but let's not look a gift horse in the mouth.
> 
> Sadly Mexico went up to 143 deaths along with a 6.0 magnitude earthquake.  Either God or Mother Nature is pissed at Mexico right now...



Well other countries have had more ample time to get ready for their cases since Mexico has had reports since March. I'd also imagine that there is a possibility that Mexico's deadliest cases have occurred in the more impoverished parts of Mexico City, which might not have the greatest healthcare infrastructure. You see these other countries (such as the US, Canada, Spain, etc) with healthcare systems that are more encompassing of the entire population, wealthy or poor, so that they are able to deal with the cases that arise much more quickly. At least that's what I can say with the information that I've seen so far.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Lucky for the US that a lot of the schools are just about done for the summer.  Less kids in one place means less transmissions.  What sucks for Mexico is that the central part of the country has horrible sanitation, which pretty much guarantees a perfect storm


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 27, 2009)

Google Swine Flu map, for all your hysteria needs.

Link removed

Brb, off to wreck immune system.


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Google Swine Flu map, for all your hysteria needs.
> 
> Bone Breaker
> 
> *Brb, off to wreck immune system.*



Good idea. Anyone know any drugs for this? :ho

I want to be so immunodeprived, sunlight will melt me. :WOW


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 27, 2009)

hello hesse stay away from me


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2009)

Just imagine living in Mexico with this virus epidemic and being a farmer as well. That has got to suck big time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

Reports surfacing in canada


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2009)

Amaretti, why did you post that up? The link is kinda making me a little uneasy now.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Amaretti, why did you post that up? The link is kinda making me a little uneasy now.



Just as planned...you are playing into the over-reactionary fear.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Apr 27, 2009)

You know in Mexico things aren't as fatal as they are saying. I can 100% confirm this since I live in Mexico City. There were 1,625 people in the hospital and 1000 have already been discharged. 22 have died. 22. 22. against 140 million. And the "earthquake" was nothing but lulzy. Seriously. 

The government is taking action and I'm sure lots of laboratories are trying to find a cure. 

Panicking is nothing but stupid. Taking precautions is A+ but making this a fuss is just no. People should really start reading what the virus is all about instead of shutting themselves in their houses praying.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Tieria Erde said:


> You know in Mexico things aren't as fatal as they are saying. I can 100% confirm this since I live in Mexico City. There were 1,625 people in the hospital and 1000 have already been discharged. And the "earthquake" was nothing but lulzy. Seriously.
> 
> The government is taking action and I'm sure lots of laboratories are trying to find a cure.
> 
> *Panicking is nothing but stupid. Taking precautions is A+ but making this a fuss is just no. People should really start reading what the virus is all about instead of shutting themselves in their houses praying.*



Ah finally...a voice of reason.


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

Tieria Erde said:


> You know in Mexico things aren't as fatal as they are saying. I can 100% confirm this since* I live in Mexico City*. There were 1,625 people in the hospital and 1000 have already been discharged. 22 have died. 22. 22. against 140 million. And the "earthquake" was nothing but lulzy. Seriously.
> 
> The government is taking action and I'm sure lots of laboratories are trying to find a cure.
> 
> Panicking is nothing but stupid. Taking precautions is A+ but making this a fuss is just no. People should really start reading what the virus is all about instead of shutting themselves in their houses praying.



Quick mods, quarantine ban him before he infects all of us! 

*cough*...*cough*...oh no!


----------



## Tieria Erde (Apr 27, 2009)

I want more than anything now to go out and troll IRL. I want to sneeze around the place but I can't do it because people would kill me  still, the lulz would be awesome.

Also, Xion, quarantine ban her


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Just imagine living in Mexico with this virus epidemic and being a farmer as well. That has got to suck big time.


Can't be that bad to be honest. If you don't travel to the city much, then you'd probably be a hell of a lot better off than someone in the city.


Tieria Erde said:


> You know in Mexico things aren't as fatal as they are saying. I can 100% confirm this since I live in Mexico City. There were 1,625 people in the hospital and 1000 have already been discharged. 22 have died. 22. 22. against 140 million. And the "earthquake" was nothing but lulzy. Seriously.
> 
> The government is taking action and I'm sure lots of laboratories are trying to find a cure.
> 
> Panicking is nothing but stupid. Taking precautions is A+ but making this a fuss is just no. People should really start reading what the virus is all about instead of shutting themselves in their houses praying.



Good to hear that things are "good" over there. And agreed on the last paragraph.


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

Tieria Erde said:


> I want more than anything now to go out and troll IRL. I want to sneeze around the place but I can't do it because people would kill me  still, the lulz would be awesome.
> 
> Also, Xion, quarantine ban her



By the way, your numbers on deaths are a BIT off.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And right when I post my two cents...you fail to disappoint me.
> 
> SARS had more panic than this people.  I wouldn't worry too much and if anything this should just serve as a reminder that some countries either need to ramp up their health care or others should lend a hand preventing these things.



well it's now 40 cases confirmed in the US.  correct me if i'm wrong but it took years to accumulate 40 cases of bird flu in the US.  this is spreading :S



Xion said:


> Good idea. Anyone know any drugs for this? :ho
> 
> I want to be so immunodeprived, sunlight will melt me. :WOW



hmmm, interesting idea, i suggest u stab a hole in ur lungs to drain fluid.  there is a medicine at home u can take to impair ur immune system, but i can't remember it...

also, mexico earthquake, lol


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 27, 2009)

There is speculation going around that the air pollution in Mexico City causes the epithelium of the throat to be more susceptible to pathogens then it would be in cleaner air. Therefore allowing them to spread easier. But that's only speculation.

And now they have to deal with an earthquake. That's what mondays are for, I guess. Forever mocking civilization with its early hours and natural disasters.



And now for something boring of educational value brought to you by MunchKing. 

For those of you who think you this disease is spread by pigs and Mexicans alike, this strain of H1N1 has only been found with humans. Pigs don't have it, and can not get it. This strain is a virus formed by the merging of a Pig Influenza virus found near Texas and another European or Asian virus.

You can eat pork at your heart's desire.

It is therefore incorrect to call it a Pig Influenza virus, since it only affects humans. Calling it the Mexican flue, after the place where it was first found, would be far more accurate.

Hold on Mexico. (6.0, I mean damn)


----------



## Tieria Erde (Apr 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> By the way, your numbers on deaths are a BIT off.



They aren't. 22 people is confirmed to have died of the flu. The other 147 died because of neumonia. 

You can't say my numbers are off when just an hour ago I saw the press conference  I live here and I know what's really happening. The press is just twisting things to make it seem a lot more tragic than it is.


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

Tieria Erde said:


> They aren't. 22 people is confirmed to have died of the flu. The other 147 died because of neumonia.
> 
> You can't say my numbers are off when just an hour ago I saw the press conference  I live here and I know what's really happening. The press is just twisting things to make it seem a lot more tragic than it is.



Wikipedia >>>> your research.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Apr 27, 2009)

Wikipedia  
Secretary of Health live on TV an hour ago >>>> your news reports.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Google Swine Flu map, for all your hysteria needs.
> 
> *MendokseBaka*
> 
> Brb, off to wreck immune system.



Oooh, nice

Truely, life is wonderful on the digital mountaintop.



Xion said:


> Good idea. Anyone know any drugs for this? :ho
> 
> I want to be so immunodeprived, sunlight will melt me. :WOW



Booze

And sleep deprivation

And stress

All lower your white blood cell count


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Apr 27, 2009)

man this is dangerous. i hope it doesnt come by whwere i live


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> well it's now 40 cases confirmed in the US.  correct me if i'm wrong but it took years to accumulate 40 cases of bird flu in the US.  this is spreading :S



And of the original 20 cases, the 20 have recovered or are recovering.

You make a mountain out of a molehill here in the States good sir, but since it's for the lulz it's ok.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And of the original 20 cases, the 20 have recovered or are recovering.
> 
> You make a mountain out of a molehill here in the States good sir, but since it's for the lulz it's ok.



I partially agree, but this is assuming the disease does not mutate into a much deadlier strain like scientists have been fearing it may, similar to the last version.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 27, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> I partially agree, but this is assuming the disease does not mutate into a much deadlier strain like scientists have been fearing it may, similar to the last version.



How long have been scientists saying the same thing about bird flu?

Until the virus actually does any real damage outside of Mexico people should calm down and stop screaming pandemic.

On a side note, how many people died OUTSIDE of Mexico?

People tend to ignore the living conditions in Mexico City as well as the general health care. No, I'm not saying it's shit or crap but it leaves a lot to be desired for. Not to mention other factors such as heavy air pollution (this strain goes after the lungs).

Also, take note that while the flu has been spreading since March in a highly densely populated area and yet, only a small fraction is infected and even a smaller fraction died.

Also, people keep forgetting one thing:

The virus is new. How many people ignored the original symptoms discarding them as the common flu only to be taken by surprise? Out of that 100, how many of them looked for help way too late? 

And finally, how many of you would rush to the hospital if you had a case of the common flu instead of lying in bed and drinking fluids? How many poor people with bad health care would even considering going to the doctor before the virus became public knowledge?

I understand people tend to believe mass media who hype up every little thing in hope of accumulating audience but seriously, use your head a bit. 

Yes it's serious but so was SARS. Treat it like a serious illness but don't make it out as some kind of 28 days later/Day of the dead/I am legend type of thing. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

deceptive said:


> How long have been scientists saying the same thing about bird flu?
> 
> Until the virus actually does any real damage outside of Mexico people should calm down and stop screaming pandemic.
> 
> ...



Well let's hope we "cry wolf" once again and the beast isn't actually upon us.

How many hurricanes have we been told would strike New Orleans?


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> Well let's hope we "cry wolf" once again and the beast isn't actually upon us.
> 
> How many hurricanes have we been told would strike New Orleans?



Hurricanes =/= viruses

One a massive storm, the other a sickness.  That's like trying to equate an elephant to an ant.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 27, 2009)

Tieria Erde said:


> They aren't. 22 people is confirmed to have died of the flu. The other 147 died because of neumonia.


 
Pneumonia was their proximal cause of death but the pneumonia is related to the swine flu. They're not really sure how this works yet.

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, FitzChivalry, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, The 10th Doctor, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't help but feel a strong dislike at the Mexicans who are spreading the virus outside of Mexico, or people that went there and came back, and are spreading it now. It's their fault.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> I can't help but feel a strong dislike at the Mexicans who are spreading the virus outside of Mexico, or people that went there and came back, and are spreading it now. It's their fault.



Sensationalist feelings will arise at these tourists/emigrants, but alas I bet most of them never knew it.

Now we know...don't go to Mexican farms or densely populated areas where the disease has been confirmed.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Sensationalist feelings will arise at these tourists/emigrants, but alas I bet most of them never knew it.
> 
> Now we know...don't go to Mexican farms or densely populated areas where the disease has been confirmed.



I wouldn't even dare go to US for a while, to be honest. And what the hell is up with Spain? Why do so many people go to Mexico from Spain?
The language?


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> I wouldn't even dare go to US for a while, to be honest. And what the hell is up with Spain? Why do so many people go to Mexico from Spain?
> The language?



I believe so...yet I find it odd since a lot of my Hispanic colleagues who have traveled to Spain say the Spaniards have some sort of superiority complex when conversing with Hispanics.

Yeah nothing here in New England as of yet, but I bet the hypochondria will skyrocket.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, whatever the reason, Mexico is taking a serious beating of sorts as of late.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 27, 2009)

> Yeah nothing here in New England as of yet, but I bet the *hypochondria* will skyrocket.



More job for House...


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

Uh, this is over-stressing me so much, I am getting migrenes..
It's simply because I feel everyone is underestimating this, and taking too little precautions.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 27, 2009)

hmmmmm they have not said if cats or dogs or other animals can get it 
give me a s give me a w give me a i give me a n give me a e what that spell nothing


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 27, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Google Swine Flu map, for all your hysteria needs.
> 
> The New York Times
> 
> Brb, off to wreck immune system.


Aww no. Not the UK


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 27, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Aww no. Not the UK



In the words of gen you can not hide from what you cannot see


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 27, 2009)

So it has arrived in the UK eh? I am prepared.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 27, 2009)

People are going on about the health care system in Mexico being the main cause of death. The truth is most experts are just plain stumped and don't know why the strain is killing in Mexico but not anywhere else. Either it's the conditions in Mexico (air pollution etc.) which make the symptoms worse, or- what seems to be the more popular belief- the virus is still mutating and the strain picked up by the early victims is different from the one that was passed on to foreigners and other Mexicans later on.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> People are going on about the health care system in Mexico being the main cause of death. The truth is most experts are just plain stumped and don't know why the strain is killing in Mexico but not anywhere else. Either it's the conditions in Mexico (air pollution etc.) which make the symptoms worse, or- what seems to be the more popular belief- the virus is still mutating and the strain picked up by the early victims is different from the one that was passed on to foreigners and other Mexicans later on.



Well, if that's true, we are ACTUALLY fucked.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Well, if that's true, we are ACTUALLY fucked.



Don't see why, since if it's true it means the virus has turned into a less dangerous and mostly non-lethal form.


----------



## 64palms (Apr 27, 2009)

Well it's a good thing I never go out in public!
Wait...


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Don't see why, since if it's true it means the virus has turned into a less dangerous and mostly non-lethal form.



Oh.
Then it's alright.


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2009)

That's all we needed, mass hysteria


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Oh.
> Then it's alright.



'Course, it also might mean it is _still_ mutating and might become lethal later on too. Maybe after the non-lethal strain has spread all over.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol love when the news gets everyone scared, makes me lol.


----------



## Esponer (Apr 27, 2009)

Fear mongering is fun!

This was an hour ago.

• Pandemic level up from 3 to 4
• First British cases confirmed 
• Mexican death toll surges to 149



> The World Health Organisation's emergency committee raised the pandemic threat level for swine flu tonight from phase three to phase four after the death toll at its epicentre in Mexico surged to nearly 150, the number of cases in the US doubled and the first infections were confirmed in Britain.The WHO committee raised the threat level as the spread of the disease across the globe put the virus beyond containment measures – requiring the mass production of vaccines and urgent support for health systems in countries that face being overwhelmed if the infection rate continues to rise.
> 
> Dr Keiji Fukuda, of the WHO, confirmed the decision to raise the level, but added that a pandemic was not inevitable. He urged countries to strenghten their preparations for flu, but said that the WHO did not recommend closing national borders or restricting travel.
> 
> ...


Mexico


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2009)

Damn, I better not let people know I'm Mexican. 

Oh wait, all I live around are Mexicans, no worries then...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

Quick question, anyone in US "DIE" from it yet? That has had medical treatment. Just wondering.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

Swine flu appears to be the final villain 

I never thought AIDS could kill us off.


----------



## Esponer (Apr 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Quick question, anyone in US "DIE" from it yet? That has had medical treatment. Just wondering.


No. 149 have died in Mexico [1], but none in any other country. There are around 300 possible cases in other countries, and 2,000 more cases in Mexico.

At the moment it seems to me that it's concerning enough that it needs to be monitored, but not yet at the point of saying that we could face major death tolls in developed countries. What's worrying, though, is the situation in Mexico itself.

Another worry is that if swine flu is indeed going to hit less developed countries harder, it could spread into countries in Africa with devastating consequences.


 Black – Confirmed cases followed by death
Red – Confirmed cases
Orange – Unconfirmed or suspected cases


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 27, 2009)

Shit. I hope this doesn't happen to my friends during my birthday..


----------



## Rikudou (Apr 27, 2009)

Does this mean we have authorization to kill every Mexican on sight?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

Esponer said:


> No. 149 have died in Mexico [1], but none in any other country. There are around 300 possible cases in other countries, and 2,000 more cases in Mexico.
> 
> At the moment it seems to me that it's concerning enough that it needs to be monitored, but not yet at the point of saying that we could face major death tolls in developed countries. What's worrying, though, is the situation in Mexico itself. A fathality rate of 33% and this rate of infection could get significantly worse than a death toll of 149.
> 
> ...


Ok just wondering, i mean i live in the US, so I'm making sure I'M not dying. I don't really care to much about else where. Sorry sound like a ass, but it's true.


----------



## Esponer (Apr 27, 2009)

Rikudou said:


> Does this mean we have authorization to kill every Mexican on sight?


Yes. Speaking as a specialist as I've skimmed the Wikipedia page, I can confirm that killing Mexicans on sight is the most effective way to stop swine flu from killing us all. The WHO would be saying the same except they're all a bunch of god-hating hippies who don't have the balls.


----------



## Daron (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> It's going to be confirmed in pretty much most of the countries with people that went to Mexico and that's that.
> 
> The number in the US went up to 40 but the previous cases were reported to have recovered or recovering.  Why it's milder in the US I don't know but let's not look a gift horse in the mouth.
> 
> Sadly Mexico went up to 143 deaths along with a 6.0 magnitude earthquake.  Either God or Mother Nature is pissed at Mexico right now...



Don't forget Mexico's recent problems with kidnappings, drug-trafficking, corrupt police (that happens everywhere though.) 
Quite a shame that this is the only time Mexico has made world headlines.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

Could someone tell Mexicans and the foreign people in Mexico to stop leaving Mexico, already? They're spreading this up.


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Apr 27, 2009)

You know whats funny?....  Anyone play a game called infection?  Basically the premise of the game is to kill every last human on the planet with a infectious disease..........  Played that game before i heard about the flu pandemic......  I think i keeled the world


----------



## Esponer (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Could someone tell Mexicans and the foreign people in Mexico to stop leaving Mexico, already? They're spreading this up.


What we really need is a big fence.


----------



## Ae (Apr 27, 2009)

Esponer said:


> What we really need is a big fence.



If it's traveled by air then we're all doom!


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Apr 27, 2009)

No Chapter This Week

A fun game that goes hand in hand with the current crises.....  Can you succeed?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm listening to Mark Levin, and already he's saying Obama isn't doing enough to prevent the flu from spreading.


----------



## Esponer (Apr 27, 2009)

Tattoo said:


> If it's traveled by air then we're all doom!


Not if the fence is 62 miles high.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I'm listening to Mark Levin, and already he's saying Obama isn't doing enough to prevent the flu from spreading.



He isn't. The border is still open, I think? How come Mexica isn't completely isolated from the rest of the planet? What were they thinking?


----------



## Krix (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> He isn't. The border is still open, I think? How come Mexica isn't completely isolated from the rest of the planet? *What were they thinking*?



That's a question that's being asked alot now. XP

And yeah, it is open. Sucks because I live in Texas.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 27, 2009)

One word...Overreacting 

 I knew we would bring forth the end of the world


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

Dance Hime ♡ said:


> That's a question that's being asked alot now. XP
> 
> And yeah, it is open. Sucks because I live in Texas.



So sick people are allowed to pass through the border freely?

The world will hate and despise Mexico for ages to come.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> So sick people are allowed to pass through the border freely?
> 
> The world will hate and despise Mexico for ages to come.



Or some serious Middle Eastern war or dispute that stretches for years takes its place.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> Or some serious Middle Eastern war or dispute that stretches for years takes its place.



No one would give a shit about that, tho.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my god we're all going to die


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2009)

Because I'm in the Steven King mood lately:

CAPTAIN TRIPS!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> oh my god we're all going to die



We're all going to die but the problem is we're all going to die right now...


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

but I haven't seen Star Trek (2009) yet


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

It's rather  tragic


----------



## Freija (Apr 27, 2009)

10 bucks says I get it.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm going to the International Space Station, who's with me?


----------



## Esponer (Apr 27, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm going to the International Space Station, who's with me?


Genius move. Hide in space, where the space pigs least expect you to be.


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Hurricanes =/= viruses
> 
> One a massive storm, the other a sickness.  That's like trying to equate an elephant to an ant.



No it isn't both are disasters and both happen even when people say they'll never "affect" us. A giant Cat 5 into NOLA and a pandemic are rare cases that occur once every so many years and are natural disasters.

Not a false analogy.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> No it isn't both are disasters and both happen even when people say they'll never "affect" us. A giant Cat 5 into NOLA and a pandemic are rare cases that occur once every so many years and are natural disasters.
> 
> Not a false analogy.



But you are playing waaaaaay too much into the panic.  You're being silly.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 27, 2009)

I need a gun, gotta protect myself from vicious coughing people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

Before anyone asks "why don't they border off mexico"?  They've already ruled out that possibility earlier today. Along with the logic that almost all food trade relies on said border, and that now that the infection has spread there is no use in cutting off travel routes from the US to Mexico and vice versa.

The EU however has urged caution against US and Mexican travel.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2009)

My prediction(s):

1: Oh shit it's going to be a fucking holocaust of pigs.

2: Oh no! All pig farms are going to go sterile! Holy crap!

3: It'll be the next Black Plague O.O


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> But you are playing waaaaaay too much into the panic.  You're being silly.



It's good to be cautious. I'm really not that concerned. Actually I like periods of distress, but only because I'm weird like that. I have too many 28 Weeks Later fantasies.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> It's good to be cautious. I'm really not that concerned. Actually I like periods of distress, but only because I'm weird like that. I have too many 28 Weeks Later fantasies.



28 Days Later was much better btw.

And yes it's good to be cautious, but alarmism is retardation.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> It's good to be cautious. I'm really not that concerned. Actually I like periods of distress, but only because I'm weird like that. I have too many 28 Weeks Later fantasies.


Heretic,Romero was better


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2009)

WE ARE ALL GONNA DIE!!!!  WE ARE ALL SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWED!!!!

GASMASKS, CLOROX!!!  THEY WON'T SAVE YOU!!!!!

*runs away screaming doom and death*



























































































































Did I do it right?


----------



## Nashima (Apr 27, 2009)

Good good my virus is spreading just as planned. Just 1 more month and the human race will FAIL  .


----------



## Xion (Apr 27, 2009)

Nashima said:


> Good good my virus is spreading just as planned. Just 1 more month and the human race will *FAIL*  .



First your post, then the world?! amirite?


----------



## Yammy (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Nashima (Apr 27, 2009)

Xion said:


> First your post, then the world?! amirite?



Maybe .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2009)

so when does free rape begin president madagascar?


----------



## Mαri (Apr 27, 2009)

We're all going to die a pig/swine related death!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

Considering the flu of 1918 infected over *40%* of the entire world's population, i'd say we have plenty of cause for concern, that's different from panic though.


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Considering the flu of 1918 infected over *40%* of the entire world's population, i'd say we have plenty of cause for concern, that's different from panic though.



In 1918, medical care was nowhere near the advancements we have now.  Those were the days that families would have more than five kids knowing that there was a good chance one or two of them would die.  Nowadays that's not the case.  It won't reach 1918 levels.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Considering the flu of 1918 infected over *40%* of the entire world's population, i'd say we have plenty of cause for concern, that's different from panic though.



Considering we've advance in those 90 years, not really.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

That is true, but again, it does not mean that complacency is the answer. Being informed and being alert is a much better option than being sorry. Again, as i said before, this is much different than panic.


----------



## Altron (Apr 27, 2009)

Actually we wouldn't have to worry at all if these fucking corporations do something to raise the fucking standard of sanitation in these god damn places.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 27, 2009)

All I'm saying is if I get sick i better get cured. I'm going to school for these fuckers to give me health insurance, i better get my moneys worth.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> That is true, but again, it does not mean that complacency is the answer. Being informed and being alert is a much better option than being sorry. Again, as i said before, this is much different than panic.



viruses won't become complacent either, they'll just evolve to more efficient and deadlier means :S


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2009)

I love epidemics and horrifying news like this. Amazing that things are collapsing like this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

cheapoman said:


> I love epidemics and horrifying news like this. Amazing that things are collapsing like this.



Nothing is collapsing, this is standard procedure measures. Most developed nations have been prepared for something like this for a long while. And will most likely have much of an effect because of that.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 27, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nothing is collapsing, this is standard procedure measures. Most developed nations have been prepared for something like this for a long while. And will most likely have much of an effect because of that.




Damn, is that really true? Will I never see everything collapse like dominos all around? Oh well, I guess I'll take the current economic crisis for now.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 27, 2009)

damn, the alert level has been raised to level 4!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

Indeed, the UK actually has been preparing for 5 years..and the US has had stockpiles for a pandemic in its inventory for years, as well as a vaccine for this virus already in the process of being created at the time of this posting, although it will take months to complete.


----------



## Krix (Apr 27, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Indeed, the UK actually has been preparing for 5 years..and the US has had stockpiles for a pandemic in its inventory for years, as well as a vaccine for this virus already in the process of being created at the time of this posting, *although it will take months to complete*.




Gaaahh >< 

One of my friends was sick today and her dad just came from Mexico


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2009)

^ The incubation period is 1 day before symptoms start to a week later. If your friend is okay in a week she's fine.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 28, 2009)

because our "GREAT" president won't close the boarders of Mexico. if this thing is half as bad as they say it is they wouldn't be letting anyone in the country. i think the media is making a bigger deal out of it than what it really is.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2009)

NO WAY, the Media would never try to stir shit up and make it sound super deadly so more people tune in and buy more newspapers. The Media isn't like that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 28, 2009)

What is this the next hot button disease that the media hypes up to distract us from what is going on with the government?

People die of so many various diseases everyday, factor in car accidents, muggings, and other aspects and we've become immune to death outside our families. But when the media gets involved the sheep start running around in panic...

Last year it was the Bird Flu...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Um actually, that was in 05, and it tapered off after a few months, atleast in the media. A virus of this strain has never been seen before and it spreads fairly easily, that's enough for a cause for concern.

I understand why some people don't like the paranoia, but there are people who have to be informed of the situation and its something people must take very seriously as we don't know what can happen.


@Situ - Much of our food exports and many other business ventures come from across the border. There's no use in trying to cage people in. Beyond that, a contamination once its here isnt likely to be pushed back to Mexico, especially since its already spread to other continents.

Its not the economically sound thing to do in any case, what our next course of action is, is getting vaccine to as many people as possible, not leaving them to the dogs.


----------



## xpeed (Apr 28, 2009)

First our economy goes shit, and now the pigs are trying to get revenge on us humans.  The end is truly near.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 28, 2009)

The end is always near.  The universe is always ending and beginning.  But those endings and beginnings happen so fast we think that it's molecules vibrating.  So cool it on the end of the world stuff.  It'll make you crazy


----------



## Felt (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2009)

well that's the family pet, so it's ok.  Ur avatar, is that u?


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 28, 2009)

;___________;!




its the piglypse >.>


----------



## Xion (Apr 28, 2009)

Drunkenwhale said:


> What is this the next hot button disease that the media hypes up to distract us from what is going on with the government?
> 
> People die of so many various diseases everyday, factor in car accidents, muggings, and other aspects and we've become immune to death outside our families. But when the media gets involved the sheep start running around in panic...
> 
> Last year it was the Bird Flu...



This isn't everyone crying wolf, this is quite serious. It's not a pandemic, but it is good to be watchful.

Personally, I prefer that they cover something like this instead of Paris Hilton's jail stints.

I remember the coverage of Hurricane Katrina. That was amazing. 24/7 and constant updates. Hardly distracting, quite the opposite actually.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

Everyone's coughing and sneezing on the bus, I hate it now.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Go get yourself a rifle.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ Go get yourself a rifle.



We have a bunch of weapons, anyway. All I need is the official confirmation of the flu reaching here.


----------



## Krix (Apr 28, 2009)

Did anyone read this? 

Worst Case Scenerio

I couldn't help but , I know it's a big deal but really, that's just wanting people to get worried over nothing. I know we have to take caution, but I live in Texas and its honestly okay here.


----------



## Silence_of_Dark (Apr 28, 2009)

Please, keep us safe O Lord.

They say that swine flu virus is dangerous so I got freaked out and very scared. I wish the health scientists can figure a medicine to cure for those who got swine virus. It is very scary though and as in the news, the swine virus is now spreading. We should not go out in very cough people and always wash our hands and take a bath everyday and drink water of course.

So this is very a scary moment.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 28, 2009)

oh     dear


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

mariae said:


> Please, keep us safe O Lord.
> 
> They say that swine flu virus is dangerous so I got freaked out and very scared. I wish the health scientists can figure a medicine to cure for those who got swine virus. It is very scary though and as in the news, the swine virus is now spreading. We should not go out in very cough people and always wash our hands and take a bath everyday and drink water of course.
> 
> So this is very a scary moment.



It's so scary, no one has died outside of Mexico.
Keep us safe O Lord indeed.



Dance Hime ♡ said:


> Did anyone read this?
> 
> Worst Case Scenerio
> 
> I couldn't help but , I know it's a big deal but really, that's just wanting people to get worried over nothing. I know we have to take caution, but I live in Texas and its honestly okay here.



I lol'd. It goes like "TWO MILLION ARE DEAD, 90 MILLION ARE SICK, CHURCHES AND BASEBALL FIELDS ARE EMPTY, ECONOMY FUCKS UP, PEOPLE NEED MACHINES TO LIVE FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES!" and then ends with "But it won't get to that. The flu outside Mexico isn't fatal and precautions are taken."



Well, I don't think there's any real danger at this point, at least not anymore. The disease outside of Mexico appears non-fatal, people are recovering or have recovered, and all cases are people who just came back from Mexico or those that have directly contacted them. It's not spreading, it's just the people who got to Mexico before, who has spread.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

There should be an official pig flu thread... there are too many articles on this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> There should be an official pig flu thread... there are too many articles on this.



This is it


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This is it



And it's panictastic!


----------



## Konahastoryteller (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't worry the media is blowing this thing out of preportion.I don't think this is the disease that will cause an epidemic relax the race killing disease isn't hear........ yet


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2009)

I like comparing this with other news stories. People come in here and discuss and watch them in real time, like the Gaza War.

But now we have something that could reach them on their Digital Mountaintops and they freak out 

This reminds me of that chapter in World War Z when the Japanese guy is talking about how he and his friends watch the Zombie outbreak as something to be discussed and analyzed on message boards, "The Digital Mountaintop." He only realizes it could effect him when Zack is battering down his door 

I'm so looking forward to the film version.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This is it



Oh, I see.  I was wondering because there are so many threads floating around on this subject.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And it's panictastic!



Panic, huh?

ItachiPASSION's PASSION for Itachi


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

The real reason of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shizune


's death.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> The real reason of
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.

Pollen count just exploded here in MA and I'm sure some people are going to freak thinking simple allergies are the *apigalyptic* virus.

OMG run foar teh hillz.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't wanna die.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Apr 28, 2009)

Meh, I am taking this calmly.

Most really bad viri have a mortality rate of what?  1, 2%?  If the entire world is infected 120,000,000 will die is all, a mere four times the population of the United States.  Quite small in the global scheme of things.s

Dark and bad taste jokes aside, we lack the information for now on Swine Flu.  Till we found out the true infected numbers then we can't be sure of how fatal it is.  For all we know (switching between extreme cynicism to optimism) it has a mortality rate of .0001%, and 1,490,000 were infected with the disease in reality.

Excuse me, I'm suddenly not feeling well and going to check to see if it is just hypochrondia.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 28, 2009)

To be honest, I don't think we have much to worry about and it's not me burying my head in the sand.

We caught this thing _ridiculously_ early.  Only 149 people have died so far, the other cases cause mild symptoms and we're pretty much tracking it as it spreads on a case by case basis.  People and governments around the entire globe are taking preemptive strikes against this disease which will ultimately go a long way in stopping it before it has a chance to do major damage.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> To be honest, I don't think we have much to worry about and it's not me burying my head in the sand.
> 
> We caught this thing _ridiculously_ early.  Only 149 people have died so far, the other cases cause mild symptoms and we're pretty much tracking it as it spreads on a case by case basis.  People and governments around the entire globe are taking preemptive strikes against this disease which will ultimately go a long way in stopping it before it has a chance to do major damage.



I agree, considering it's also curable and my father is the chief of pharmacy in a hospital, I hereby declare the end of my freakout.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> I agree, considering it's also curable and my father is the chief of pharmacy in a hospital, I hereby declare the end of my freakout.



Welcome back into the fold of reason brother. 

Everyone here in Boston is dying...from ALLERGIES!  The next pandemic?!?  You decide...


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 28, 2009)

I have yet to get my President Madagascar Assassination Badge thanks to that paranoid little freak.

For those of you who don't know what I'm talking about, enjoy! 

Norma Sass


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> I have yet to get my President Madagascar Assassination Badge thanks to that paranoid little freak.
> 
> For those of you who don't know what I'm talking about, enjoy!
> 
> Norma Sass



If one more person links that game..

We've fucking made Kongregate rich..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2009)

Red Viking said:


> I have yet to get my President Madagascar Assassination Badge thanks to that paranoid little freak.
> 
> For those of you who don't know what I'm talking about, enjoy!
> 
> this



Oooooooh, that's what the President Madagascar joke it about.

I played that game months ago.

Wasn't there another island that also clammed up really fast?


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 28, 2009)

For those who wish to enlighten me on this matter, are any American media blowing this out of proportion? I thought some news channels have the reputation to spread panic just for the lulz. You know, the ones you only watch when intoxicated and you want to have few laughs.

I can only admire their efforts.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> For those who wish to enlighten me on this matter, *are any American media blowing this out of proportion*? I thought some news channels have the reputation to spread panic just for the lulz. You know, the ones you only watch when intoxicated and you want to have few laughs.
> 
> I can only admire their efforts.



Short answer:
YES.

Long answer:
The American media always does this.  Yes this swine flu is a big problem but creating articles that display the "worst-case scenario" is douchetaciluar in extremis.  Already fear towards anything Mexican has permeated and now people are considering social isolation (oddly it seems to work Again).  The cases keep rising in the US which was to be expected, but there is one thing that has maintained calm...the cases, especially the original ones, have all recovered or are recovering.  It's being stated that the flu somehow either weakened in the US or that the care in the US is just plain better.  That and apparently doctors in Mexico turned away sickly people (Again).


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 28, 2009)

In Europe, the medias put it like this : "1 CONFIRMED CASE IN SPAIN ! EUROPE UNDER LOCKDOWN !!!!!!!"

Out of the 3 serious cases (1 in Spain, 2 in the UK), only the spanish one was found to be directly the Swine Flu from Mexico.


...



WE4RE ALL GUNNA DAI !!!!


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Apr 28, 2009)

O_O
How bad is this?

It's In Scotland, [above where i live]
London, [below where i live]
and Manchester [right next to where i live]

.

My Mate Pointed It Out Today, In Art


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2009)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> O_O
> How bad is this?
> 
> It's In Scotland, [above where i live]
> ...



If you live in the UK, everything and everywhere is close by. It's a small crowded country.


----------



## Esponer (Apr 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If you live in the UK, everything and everywhere is close by. It's a small crowded country.


Case in point: Shinobi Nikki apparently lives within 20 miles of me.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 28, 2009)

T4R0K said:


> In Europe, the medias put it like this : "1 CONFIRMED CASE IN SPAIN ! EUROPE UNDER LOCKDOWN !!!!!!!"
> 
> Out of the 3 serious cases (1 in Spain, 2 in the UK), only the spanish one was found to be directly the Swine Flu from Mexico.
> 
> ...



Media is doing more damage then the flu is (outside of Mexico) for now.

This is not "informing the public."

This is trolling the public and causing paranoia.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

Shinobi Nikki said:


> O_O
> How bad is this?
> 
> It's In Scotland, [above where i live]
> ...



You'll die. Your life is ruined. All that is good has been  consumed by evil. Pigs will rape your skull.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2009)

It's all hype. I expect it to blow over within a few, relativly death-free weeks.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 28, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> You'll die. Your life is ruined. All that is good has been consumed by evil. *Pigs will rape your skull*.


 
That's one of the symptoms they don't mention on TV. They're keeping it under wraps to prevent widespread panic.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> Link removed



If you weren't rep banned I'd so rep you right now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2009)

deceptive said:


> Media is doing more damage then the flu is (outside of Mexico) for now.
> 
> This is not "informing the public."
> 
> This is trolling the public and causing paranoia.



so if the pandemic blows over , will u blame the media or credit the media.  

I don't remember sars or bird flu going world wide and to people this fast.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> so if the pandemic blows over , will u blame the media or credit the media.
> 
> I don't remember sars or bird flu going world wide and to people this fast.



That's because SARS and the bird flu were more based in Asia, particularly China, and also SARS/bird flu seemed to be non-existent and weaker over here despite the initial freakouts people had over SARS.  A lot of people go to Mexico from the US/other parts of the globe be they family or spring breakers.

The panic in the US, while certainly not warranting complete dismissal, is nothing to ring the Doomsday bell over.  So far...no deaths in the US and strangely enough the virus is milder in the cases here.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 28, 2009)

Swine Flu srz biz gais, it rusted my lawn mower and now I have to bring a scythe out every morning just to get out of my front lawn.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 28, 2009)

> so if the pandemic blows over , will u blame the media or credit the media.
> 
> I don't remember sars or bird flu going world wide and to people this fast.



Media is supposed to report things in a _objective way informing the public._ Yes, a naive dream.

Instead they are spinning worst scenario cases and spreading panic instead of saying to citizens:

Yes, it's serious. Yes, you should take precautions. No, it's not a pandemic. No, it doesn't have any death cases outside of Mexico. Yes people are recovering. Yes some meds work. No, it's not the end of the world.

Instead it's:

FLU KILLS HEAPS AND SPREADS LIKE WILDFIRE!! PANDEMIC ALERT RISEN, WHO WORRIED! PEOPLE INFECTED ALL OVER THE WORLD! NO VACCINE YET! PEOPLE ARE WORRIED AND PANICKING! 

Of course they are worried and panicking when you feed them some information and obscure others or in best case scenario put the sensationalistic crap as a headline, fill most of the body with that same crap and then leave in fine print or somewhere hidden a message that "it's not really all that bad". 

While they must attract audience this kind of informing is very dangerous because it causes panic and mass hysteria and sooner or later there is a possibility that a ton of hypochondriacs or simply people susceptible to this kind of mind feed will either start to believe they have the symptoms or develop psychosomatic ones which will cause further ruckus, confusion and can direct a lot of men power and resources at a fake, bogus direction. 

People are cowards by default, they hardly need a push in form of a: OMG TEH VIRUZ IZ GONNA KILLZ US ALL!111!1! to make them do something stupid.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 28, 2009)

> are any American media blowing this out of proportion?


See my previous posts.

THEY ALWAYS DO THIS.

Curse the above poster for STEALING MY WIND!!!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2009)

deceptive said:


> Media is doing more damage then the flu is (outside of Mexico) for now.
> 
> This is not "informing the public."
> 
> This is trolling the public and causing paranoia.





WalkingMaelstrom said:


> That's because SARS and the bird flu were more based in Asia, particularly China, and also SARS/bird flu seemed to be non-existent and weaker over here despite the initial freakouts people had over SARS.  A lot of people go to Mexico from the US/other parts of the globe be they family or spring breakers.
> 
> The panic in the US, while certainly not warranting complete dismissal, is nothing to ring the Doomsday bell over.  So far...no deaths in the US and strangely enough the virus is milder in the cases here.



the disease being in china can't possibly diminish the threat, china matches and exceeds mexico in population and density more often than not (with the exception of mexico city iirc my world city population stats)

you may have news fatigue, but that might be cause u watch too much news. it doesn't mean the media coverage is overblown, minus a few stragglers that show too much or not much at all.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> the disease being in china can't possibly diminish the threat, china matches and exceeds mexico in population and density more often than not (with the exception of mexico city iirc my world city population stats)
> 
> you may have news fatigue, but that might be cause u watch too much news. it doesn't mean the media coverage is overblown, minus a few stragglers that show too much or not much at all.



But it also doesn't mean that this virus is the super-killer that some are freaking out it's going to be.  It's a concern, no doubt about that, but I *highly* doubt it's going to kill off thousands of Americans given how the original cases have already recovered from mild cases save for one hospitalization (also recovering).  It's like SARS in Toronto...a lot of panic but little casualty.

When deaths in the US are in the dozens or hundreds, then I'll be truly scared.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> But it also doesn't mean that this virus is the super-killer that some are freaking out it's going to be.  It's a concern, no doubt about that, but I *highly* doubt it's going to kill off thousands of Americans given how the original cases have already recovered from mild cases save for one hospitalization (also recovering).  It's like SARS in Toronto...a lot of panic but little casualty.
> 
> When deaths in the US are in the dozens or hundreds, then I'll be truly scared.



it's very easy to catch a flu u know!  i catch one almost every flu season.  As soon as somebody says "oh there's something going around, i think i got it" boom! i get it.  I'm healthy so it doesn't afflict me that bad, but

if it works like that with this pig flu it could be ... _a disaster._


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> it's very easy to catch a flu u know!  i catch one almost every flu season.  As soon as somebody says "oh there's something going around, i think i got it" boom! i get it.  I'm healthy so it doesn't afflict me that bad, but
> 
> if it works like that with this pig flu it could be ... _a disaster._



I know it is.  What really matters is what you do once you get the flu be it normal or piggy.  If all the people that have been confirmed to have it in the US have recovered, then we'd probably endure a day of suck or two but unless an afflicted person lives in complete filth we'll be all right.

Allergies kick my ass and people will probably think I have the flu.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I know it is.  What really matters is what you do once you get the flu be it normal or piggy.  If all the people that have been confirmed to have it in the US have recovered, then we'd probably endure a day of suck or two but unless an afflicted person lives in complete filth we'll be all right.
> 
> Allergies kick my ass and people will probably think I have the flu.



Stop speculating. In fact, do us all a favour and experience it yourself.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> Stop speculating. In fact, do us all a favour and experience it yourself.



Ok douche, I've had the regular flu and it sucks.  However my immune system and lifestyle is pretty good so I do endure a day of suck or two and then I'm ok.  Experience the pig flu in order to say something relevant?  Just how retarded are you?

Or how about you shut the fuck up and say something more relevant?



			
				Let'sFightingLove said:
			
		

> Swine Flu srz biz gais, it rusted my lawn mower and now I have to bring a scythe out every morning just to get out of my front lawn.



Oh wait...


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Ok douche, I've had the regular flu and it sucks.  However my immune system and lifestyle is pretty good so I do endure a day of suck or two and then I'm ok.
> 
> Or how about you shut the fuck up and say something more relevant?
> 
> ...


----------



## Juno (Apr 28, 2009)

deceptive said:


> Media is supposed to report things in a _objective way informing the public._ Yes, a naive dream.
> 
> Instead they are spinning worst scenario cases and spreading panic instead of saying to citizens:
> 
> ...



QFFT

There's hardly any point even trying to keep up with the latest developments because the media will spin every tiny thing to make it sound x10 worse.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> No need to be so defensive, I just thought you'd volunteer for the sake of all your *baseless claims and garbage spouting*, poor judgment of character on my part, then again, who can blame me?



Ah I see...



> The virus has killed more than 150 people in Mexico, *but there haven't been any confirmed swine flu deaths in the United States*.


MSN



> The students have had only mild symptoms and none have been hospitalized, he said. Some of the students have already recovered.


CNN
Heaven and Earth



> The DCH says the woman recently traveled to the Texas and Mexican border and experienced flu-like symptoms. She is recovering at home.


Michigan News
Heaven and Earth

Heaven and Earth

I say you sit down.


----------



## Red Viking (Apr 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Oooooooh, that's what the President Madagascar joke it about.
> 
> I played that game months ago.
> 
> Wasn't there another island that also clammed up really fast?



Not that I know of.  Madagascar was the prime offender.

At any rate, yes, I agree that the media is playing this up into paranoia levels, but I'll admit that they've done their job in warning people about it.  (Perhaps too much though)

Anyone remember the Killer Bee scare back in the 90s?  The media was acting like those things where cybernetic Nazi assassins.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I know it is.  What really matters is what you do once you get the flu be it normal or piggy.  If all the people that have been confirmed to have it in the US have recovered, then we'd probably endure a day of suck or two but unless an afflicted person lives in complete filth we'll be all right.
> 
> *Allergies kick my ass and people will probably think I have the flu. *


I was having problems with my allergies this morning and I stayed at home for the publics sake Took some allergy medicine and I was all better.


Red Viking said:


> Anyone remember the Killer Bee scare back in the 90s?  The media was acting like those things where cybernetic Nazi assassins.



Yeah, I remember that. I was fuckin scared of that shit


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I was having problems with my allergies this morning and I stayed at home for the publics sake Took some allergy medicine and I was all better.



Claritin/Flonase FTW.

Good to have a pharmacist father.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 28, 2009)

2 people died in LA because of flue-like symptoms. The Governator has decreed that CA is in a state of emergency, Obama asks congress a billion dollars to combat possible spreading of the Mexican flue. There is no kill like overkill, I say. Might be a _bit_ overreacting there.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> 2 people died in LA because of flue-like symptoms. The Governator has decreed that CA is in a state of emergency, Obama asks congress a billion dollars to combat possible spreading of the Mexican flue. There is no kill like overkill, I say. Might be a _bit_ overreacting there.



So potentially two swine flu deaths eh?  Well we'll have to see if it was the swine flu.  The ages are 33 and 45 but once again there's a multitude of factors like lifestyle and physicality.

Big name media's not flashing this yet...still TBD I see.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> So potentially two swine flu deaths eh?  Well we'll have to see if it was the swine flu.  The ages are 33 and 45 but once again there's a multitude of factors like lifestyle and physicality.
> 
> Big name media's not flashing this yet...still TBD I see.



Yeah the causes of death are not yet confirmed. Also, is it true the health service estimates hundreds potential cases in New York?

NY'ers don't seem to get a break.


----------



## Mael (Apr 28, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> Yeah the causes of death are not yet confirmed. Also, is it true the health service estimates hundreds potential cases in New York?
> 
> NY'ers don't seem to get a break.



Well it is New York.  I mean it's without a doubt the epicenter of the US so it's reasonable to say hundreds of cases.  However the health care is better so while there may be many cases be they confirmed or not, the number of deaths won't be massive.

I Am Legend outbreak though?  Lulzy in extremis.


----------



## Uli (Apr 28, 2009)

Not sure if it's been posted yet.
 But you can follow the realtime swine flu outbreak map here.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2009)

From what I heard St. Francis (one of the largest private schools of the nation) had its entire student body checked out. But so far I haven't hear of any cases in Manhattan. Most seem to be in Queens, with a smattering in Brooklyn and the Bronx.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

Omgz it started killing out of Mexico! We ze fuxed!


----------



## dustin0 (Apr 28, 2009)

We lucky here in South Dakota have not heard of any cases in the state so thats a good thing.


----------



## Xion (Apr 28, 2009)

dustin0 said:


> We lucky here in South Dakota have not heard of any cases in the state so thats a good thing.



That's only because nothing likes South Dakota. Not even infectious diseases.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 28, 2009)

Please become zombie outbreak.  Please become zombie outbreak.  Please become zombie outbreak...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 28, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Please become zombie outbreak.  Please become zombie outbreak.  Please become zombie outbreak...



Don't jinx it!


----------



## NanoHaxial (Apr 28, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> 2 people died in LA because of flue-like symptoms. The Governator has decreed that CA is in a state of emergency, Obama asks congress a billion dollars to combat possible spreading of the Mexican flue. There is no kill like overkill, I say. Might be a _bit_ overreacting there.



I heard a bit ago on the news that at least one of those deaths was confirmed to not be related or a result of swine flu. The other still isn't confirmed one way or the other, I believe.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2009)

There were 2 deaths I've heard in other places of USA, since I don't know your geography well, I can not tell if they're in LA or not, but both were not swine flu, either.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Apr 28, 2009)

> But even if there are swine-flu deaths outside Mexico -- and medical experts say there very well may be -- the virus would have a long way to go to match the roughly 36,000 deaths that seasonal influenza causes in the United States each year.



A little quote from a good article on how deadly and widespread the regular flu is. It certainly puts a damper into all this swine flu hysteria and hype.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2009)

NanoHaxial said:


> A little quote from a good article on how deadly and widespread the regular flu is. It certainly puts a damper into all this swine flu hysteria and hype.



The difference is seasonal influenza tends to kill the old and the sick. Swine Flu kills people in the 20's-40's range, which happens to be what the Spanish Flu did. It's not about disregarding the lives of the eldery or the infirm, so much as it is about worrying about a virus that can kill you no matter how healthy you are, and which does'nt seem to depend so much on the season. They worry because it is less discriminating than regular flu, but every bit as contagious.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 29, 2009)

OH GAWD A little Texan child of 23 months has died of this flue. 

The killer flu strikes again. Run to the hills. Run for your lives. Make peace with the God you pray to, for you shall join Him soon. Panic. Uncontrolled panic. Panic, people. Why won't someone think of the children. (I'm afraid I'm laying it on a bit thick here).

First confirmed fatality in the USA. 

God that's sad for the parents.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 29, 2009)

^from that:


> *US reports first swine flu death*
> A 23-month-old child in Texas is the first person known to have died of swine flu outside Mexico, where it may have killed as many as 159 people.
> 
> Officials in Washington gave no other details of the patient - one of 64 cases of infection with the virus.


List 3 favourite people ...




> *Germany and Austria confirm flu*
> Passengers arrive at Frankfurt airport on a flight from Mexico City, 28/04/09
> Authorities are stepping up watchfulness at German airports
> 
> ...


List 3 favourite people ...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

Interesting to see the background of the poor US kid who died.

I find it quite likely he's a Mexican immigrant.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 29, 2009)

i saw it on the news too and it says there are confirmed infections over here in europe
should i be careful with pork now?is there any vaccination for it?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I would be (and am) just to be precautionary. Would go crazy though. Eating less/no pork for a while wouldn't kill me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, i had a rather amusing YT vid to show on teh subject.. but apparently embedding has been disabled on this one.

Pah-feh!


----------



## Esponer (Apr 29, 2009)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> i saw it on the news too and wikipedia says there are confirmed infections over here in europe
> should i be careful with pork now?


No. I'm assuming you cook meat before you eat it, and that will kill off any viruses or bacteria in it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Interesting to see the background of the poor US kid who died.
> 
> I find it quite likely he's a Mexican immigrant.



I second this.  The background of the child will help.  The kid could've been sickly from the get-go.

Rather ironic though since many articles were touting how it was more lethal for those in their 20s-40s and then a poor barely 2-year-old dies from it.

A shame really...poor kid.

13 confirmed cases in Canada...oddly also mild like most in the US.  Seems like Mexico's really taking the hit on this one.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I second this.  The background of the child will help.  The kid could've been sickly from the get-go.
> 
> *Rather ironic though since many articles were touting how it was more lethal for those in their 20s-40s* and then a poor barely 2-year-old dies from it.
> 
> ...



What I'd like to know about these 20s-40s that have died from this is what kind of conditions they were living in. They keep on saying that the strange thing about this virus is that its killing people that are in the age of prime health. But it can't just be assumed that they were healthy. I mean the air pollution in Mexico City is a huge factor in this. Who knows what other factors may be playing in Mexico's cases.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 29, 2009)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> i saw it on the news too and it says there are confirmed infections over here in europe
> should i be careful with pork now?is there any vaccination for it?





> - Tamiflu is not a vaccine. Currently, there is no vaccine for the swine flu virus. Tamiflu and Relenza (another flu treatment) is for treatment purposes and appear to be effective against swine flu if given promptly.


Link removed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> What I'd like to know about these 20s-40s that have died from this is what kind of conditions they were living in. They keep on saying that the strange thing about this virus is that its killing people that are in the age of prime health. But it can't just be assumed that they were healthy. I mean the air pollution in Mexico City is a huge factor in this. Who knows what other factors may be playing in Mexico's cases.



It's not strange, the flu causes powerful young immune systems to overact and kill you.

That said, I find it highly likely the reasons for the Mexican death (While there has been only one US death) are

1) Mexico City has fucking filthy air so the people have much weaker lungs

2) The people are poor and have poor health anyway

3) Shitty third world medical treatment


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden Episode 107 Subbed Streaming Link here

A slight speck of good news.  The first kid to have it is recovering.


----------



## Zarquon (Apr 29, 2009)

> The 23-month-old child who died in Texas of the new swine flu virus was a Mexican who traveled to the United States for medical treatment



Ch. 297


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 29, 2009)

And we have our first death:
Link removed

Very sad. Hopefully, this won't continue to spread.


----------



## Anjo (Apr 29, 2009)

That damned kid probably brought it to the U.S.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2009)

Vodohodo said:


> Link removed



haah, this is gonna piss off anti illegal immigrant people  including me, was this kid wealthy and sick or poor and sick?


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

Vodohodo said:


> Link removed



Hmmm...well that sucks and is pretty much going to stoke some anti-Mexican sentiment up something fierce.  Poor kid though.  I hope they at least tried to save him.

Odd though since even I, honest to God, had a small percentage of belief it was going to be an American instead of a Mexican immigrant, but the Mexican immigrant bit was also believable.


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 29, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> haah, this is gonna piss off anti illegal immigrant people  including me, was this kid wealthy and sick or poor and sick?



Well, can you blame the family for trying to save the kid, knowing that healthcare in Mexico is below par? I just hope this is not going to lead to anti-Mexican sentiments taken to extremes.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

Crossing over to your country with ease, sick people are?

Btw, I've been sneezing alot lately, I wonder why, gaise.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2009)

Papa Nurgle is pleased


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Hmmm...well that sucks and is pretty much going to stoke some anti-Mexican sentiment up something fierce.  Poor kid though.  I hope they at least tried to save him.



Why dear God? This is a case for immigration.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why dear God? This is a case for immigration.



A case for immigration?  Yeah it'll make the case that people are trying to get in here because we have better health care as compared to Mexico, but it's also going to fuel dumbshits like those in that Minuteman (stop stealing MA's honor you hicks!) Watch or whatever the hell it is to only want to close the border and/or shoot Mexicans on sight.


----------



## Archontic (Apr 29, 2009)

They had two cases near me! I'm so scared.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why dear God? This is a case for immigration.



Because there is a fear that there are two strains of the virus and only one of them is a killer. The virus is thought to still be mutating.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> A case for immigration?  Yeah it'll make the case that people are trying to get in here because we have better health care as compared to Mexico, but it's also going to fuel dumbshits like those in that Minuteman (stop stealing MA's honor you hicks!) Watch or whatever the hell it is to only want to close the border and/or shoot Mexicans on sight.



Like those guys need a reason, and I'm not sure dead Mexicans are a reason.


----------



## Archontic (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Crossing over to your country with ease, sick people are?
> 
> Btw, I've been sneezing alot lately, I wonder why, gaise.



Don't infect us


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Like those guys need a reason, and I'm not sure dead Mexicans are a reason.



We'd have to find out.  Xenophobia and stupidity are a lethal combination.


----------



## Kiyoka (Apr 29, 2009)

> Oh, and young people are the most vulnerable to it. It causes your strong, young immune system to overreact and kill you. And second biggest killer is it chews up your lungs which then get infected and you die of secondary infections.



What? You gotta be kidding me. Young people more in danger than old people? Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> We'd have to find out.  Xenophobia and stupidity are a lethal combination.



That's two down for you. Unless you're a mexican yourself, in which case the virus will do it's job.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

I totally called it over the US fatality being a recent immigrant though.



Kiyoka said:


> What? You gotta be kidding me. Young people more in danger than old people? Never thought I'd see the day.



Well, with this flu we're not quite sure yet. It seems to be maybe leaning that way...

But there are other factors to be taken into account.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I totally called it over the US fatality being a recent immigrant though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What danger? There are no deaths outside Mexico, at all.
Oh wait, Mexico.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> That's two down for you. Unless you're a mexican yourself, in which case the virus will do it's job.



If by two you mean two deaths then no I only see one and it was that Mexican toddler.  So far everyone else confirmed is either hospitalized or recovering.

Still odd how the virus is mild almost everywhere north of Mexico including Canada.  Pig flu must not like the cold eh?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> What danger? There are no deaths outside Mexico, at all.
> Oh wait, Mexico.



That's what I said, the factors of poor Mexican healthcare and their ill health may have contributed to the deaths.

That said, it may be there is a more deadly strain that hasn't made it outside of Mexico yet and the people in America just have the pussy version.

Mexico has had this for two months. We need to give it more time to see if it has a comparable fatality rate in America.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

-snip-


I still laugh at the nations banning pork products (from the US go figure) even when the WHO and CDC that the flu isn't spread through pork products. Epic trolling from Russia and China's part. Bravo.


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You're so cute when you try to be clever.  Go back to the Library and the FCs.
> 
> Enough of this...back on-topic:
> 
> I still laugh at the nations banning pork products (from the US go figure) even when the WHO and CDC that the flu isn't spread through pork products.  Epic trolling from Russia and China's part.  Bravo.



And Egypt is killing off *all * the pigs in the country


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> And Egypt is killing off *all * the pigs in the country



I would normally say links please but knowing some nations I could totally believe it. 

China had a rabies scare and what did the government do?  They patrolled around and grabbed normal dogs that people were even walking and beat them to death.  Classy...


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I would normally say links please but knowing some nations I could totally believe it.
> 
> China had a rabies scare and what did the government do?  They patrolled around and grabbed normal dogs that people were even walking and beat them to death.  Classy...



Just for the record

Seems like an convenient excuse to rob many Christian Copts of their livelihood and exterminate an "unclean" animal to me


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I would normally say links please but knowing some nations I could totally believe it.
> 
> China had a rabies scare and what did the government do?  They patrolled around and grabbed normal dogs that people were even walking and beat them to death.  Classy...


Hey those could have been rabid dogs.

Why let ANY dogs survive when even ONE can carry it?


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

Jin-E said:


> Just for the record
> 
> Seems like an easy excuse to rob many Christian Copts their livelihood and exterminate an "unclean" animal to mem



If they cook 'em it'll be one helluva feast.



Tokoyami said:


> Hey those could have been rabid dogs.
> 
> Why let ANY dogs survive when even ONE can carry it?



That's their motto. 

Thank God China doesn't have some sort of zombie plague or something.  The humanitarianism (and I mean lack thereof) would be an outright disaster.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> If they cook 'em it'll be one helluva feast.


 
Hey, everybody! Egypt's havin' a barbecue! Bring beer!


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

saprobe said:


> Hey, everybody! Egypt's havin' a barbecue! *Bring beer!*



Last part is awesome...but maybe not a good idea. :B


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

I hope Egypt gets pigCLUSTERFUCK virus and they all die horribly.


----------



## Altron (Apr 29, 2009)

You know what? Shockingly Africa hasn't seen any outbreaks yet


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

Altron said:


> You know what? Shockingly Africa hasn't seen any outbreaks yet



Conspiracy.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Conspiracy.



It's all a lie propagated by teh wite manz to make you think the Motherland (no not Russia) is safe.

...


----------



## deceptive (Apr 29, 2009)

Altron said:


> You know what? Shockingly Africa hasn't seen any outbreaks yet



How many people actually want to go to Africa and give them the virus?

How many people from Africa can actually leave the continent and bring it back with them? 

Nobody likes Africa


----------



## Altron (Apr 29, 2009)

deceptive said:


> How many people actually want to go to Africa and give them the virus?
> 
> How many people from Africa can actually leave the continent and bring it back with them?
> 
> Nobody likes Africa



Though ironically it seems Africa is the only safest continent that is not infected with the flu.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 29, 2009)

Well yes minus the AIDS, TB, Ebola and about 20 other diseases, local warlords and other wonderful death traps Africa is the place to hide

On a serious note, here media reported:

"First death case outside of Mexico!!!! BEWARE!!!"

...but they forgot to mention the child was a Mexican brought to Texas for medical care.

*sigh*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2009)

african's eat pig flu for breakfast.  I hope the world goes down and africa is the last survivor


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> african's eat pig flu for breakfast.  I hope the world goes down and africa is the last survivor



Highly unlikely but ironic nonetheless. 

Besides, they've got a plethora of disease, corruption, and the creeping of militant Islam to try and do them in.  Every continent has their problem.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

Why do people claim this is spreading? It's.. well.. not?


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Why do people claim this is spreading? It's.. well.. not?



Because...fear sells?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah i was just kidding, that would preempt my survival.

i'm over here sneezing and blowing my nose, hoping it's just allergies, and that i don't wake up dead tomorrow.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Why do people claim this is spreading? It's.. well.. not?



Well it is, with each day another country gets it's resident "I have teh swine flu" case.

Germany, Austria, Denmark and so on but those are mostly people who came back from the US and Mexico.

However, those cases are isolated and even close to a pandemic. 

So it's both spreading and not spreading....and still no one died except for Mexicans.

Leave it to the media to turn a diarrhea into a full on shitstorm.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Apr 29, 2009)

Altron said:


> Though ironically it seems Africa is the only safest continent that is not infected with the flu.



teh aids or a virus derived from bacon?


----------



## Xion (Apr 29, 2009)

LEVEL 5 WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!!!


----------



## Cirus (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL. I think it is funny on how people are going crazy about this.  Yeah it can be a problem, but I personally don't see how it is any worse then the regular flu.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 29, 2009)

Cirus said:


> LOL. I think it is funny on how people are going crazy about this.  Yeah it can be a problem, but I personally don't see how it is any worse then the regular flu.



The reason isn't it's current state..its the mutability of virii. It already has the ability for high transmission. If any of the hundreds of cases gain any more deadly symptoms thats where the pandemic comes in.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 29, 2009)

> GENEVA (AP) — The World Health Organization has raised its pandemic alert for swine flu to the second highest level, meaning that it believes a global outbreak of the disease is imminent.
> 
> WHO says the phase 5 alert means there is sustained human to human spread in at least two countries. It also signals that efforts to produce a vaccine will be ramped up.
> 
> WHO has confirmed human cases of swine flu in Mexico, the United States, Canada, Britain, Israel, New Zealand and Spain. Mexico and the U.S. have reported deaths.



Woo, go Mexico, go!...x_X


----------



## saprobe (Apr 29, 2009)

Xion said:


> LEVEL 5 WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!!!


 
At least it's not a Noah.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

CNN is giving breaking news under the title of, and no, I am not making it up, "HUMANITY UNDER THREAT".

Yes.
Well.
No one outside Mexico died from it, still. And it's not spreading out from the cirlcle of friends/relatives of those that went to Mexico recently, still.
We are all fucked, obviously.


> Mexico and the U.S. have reported deaths.


*IT WAS A MEXICAN.*



narutosimpson said:


> i'm over here sneezing and blowing my nose, hoping it's just allergies, and that i don't wake up dead tomorrow.


If you can wake up dead, call me, I would like to learn how to wake up after I die someday.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> CNN is giving breaking news under the title of, and no, I am not making it up, "HUMANITY UNDER THREAT".



Blame the WHO, it was their line


----------



## deceptive (Apr 29, 2009)

> IT WAS A MEXICAN.



But but...he was across the border!



> "HUMANITY UNDER THREAT".



....



> No one outside Mexico died from it, still. And it's not spreading out from the cirlcle of friends/relatives of those that went to Mexico recently, still.



Because it spreads like any other flu. Even in Mexico that has been dealing with this for weeks there hasn't been a major outbreak in such a densely populated area. 

If this thing doesn't mutate into Ebola's nasty little brother we will turn out fine. Either that or WHO knows something the public doesn't and has it's panties in a bunch over it.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> If you can wake up dead, call me, I would like to learn how to wake up after I die someday.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGey-AwvDhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 29, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> CNN is giving breaking news under the title of, and no, I am not making it up, "HUMANITY UNDER THREAT".
> 
> Yes.
> Well.
> ...




I think alot of the fear is just media-based. Fear sells incredibly well. I wont be afraid of all this until they give me solidproof that it will kill me. 

They keep on saying that its healthy people that got sick, but they must have some kind of immune defect or lack of possibly sleep? that makes them so easily taken. Sleep is extremely important, and combine that with alcohol and you got a virus cocktail coming your way.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

deceptive said:


> If this thing doesn't mutate into Ebola's nasty little brother we will turn out fine. Either that or WHO knows something the public doesn't and has it's panties in a bunch over it.



Nope, they're already working on an injection anyway. Perhaps WHO is needy for some money due to the global economic crisis? 
I can not trust them anymore.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 29, 2009)

Lovewitches said:


> I think alot of the fear is just media-based. Fear sells incredibly well. I wont be afraid of all this until they give me solidproof that it will kill me.
> 
> They keep on saying that its healthy people that got sick, but they must have some kind of immune defect or lack of possibly sleep? that makes them so easily taken. Sleep is extremely important, and combine that with alcohol and you got a virus cocktail coming your way.



It's not only healthy people that get sick, it's just that people with good immune systems have a higher chance to die. The immune system overreachts tryng to attack the virus, causing cytokine storms (if it infects your lungs, you die drowning in your own fluids etc)


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 29, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> It's not only healthy people that get sick, it's just that people with good immune systems have a higher chance to die. The immune system overreachts tryng to attack the virus, causing cytokine storms (if it infects your lungs, you die drowning in your own fluids etc)



Yeah, about that.
No one has died outside of Mexico.
No one.
Not even young people with strong immune systems.


----------



## Lovewitches (Apr 29, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> It's not only healthy people that get sick, it's just that people with good immune systems have a higher chance to die. The immune system overreachts tryng to attack the virus, causing cytokine storms (if it infects your lungs, you die drowning in your own fluids etc)



Oh yeah, I read about that too.

Are flu vaccination mandatory in Mexico? Cause it might be something like that, that could make them weaker to it? Its just a theory, a very loose one.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, besides that 23 month old baby that died, yup, no one outside of Mexico died.


----------



## Karmillina (Apr 29, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> african's eat pig flu for breakfast.  I hope the world goes down and africa is the last survivor



Only Madagascar will survive.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 29, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> Well, besides that 23 month old baby that died, yup, no one outside of Mexico died.



A Mexican baby.

That got infected in Mexico.

That came from Mexico.

To be treated in the US after the flu already severely fucked him up.

Then died in the US.

Woho Romero type scenario.


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 29, 2009)

Lovewitches said:


> Oh yeah, I read about that too.
> 
> Are flu vaccination mandatory in Mexico? Cause it might be something like that, that could make them weaker to it? Its just a theory, a very loose one.



Some professor said that maybe the virus effects people with a certain genetical make-up more then others, but at this point, it's all speculation.


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 29, 2009)

Lovewitches said:


> Oh yeah, I read about that too.
> 
> Are flu vaccination mandatory in Mexico? Cause it might be something like that, that could make them weaker to it? Its just a theory, a very loose one.



Its only mandatory for kids from 0 to 5 years old and people over 60 years old.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 29, 2009)

Adult Image Hosting

Last updated 31 minutes ago. Still no deaths outside of Mexico. Latest cases in France and Australia turned out to be false alarm, no pig flu for them.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 29, 2009)

All of this disease nonsense would be rendered moot if we switched to mechanical bodies.

Fucking fleshies.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 29, 2009)

Adult Image Hosting


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> It's not only healthy people that get sick, it's just that people with good immune systems have a higher chance to die. The immune system overreachts tryng to attack the virus, causing cytokine storms (if it infects your lungs, you die drowning in your own fluids etc)



u have to puncture ur lungs with a straw and stick a tube in ur throat, so u can drain mucus and still breathe.  and stand upside down all at the same time.  this is how to prevent drowning.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 29, 2009)

Seems the news about this flu keeps getting worse. I hope they can get a handle on this soon.


----------



## Xion (Apr 29, 2009)

Cirus said:


> LOL. I think it is funny on how people are going crazy about this.  Yeah it can be a problem, but I personally don't see how it is any worse then the regular flu.



It isn't.

Until it mutates. Then we have a slight problem.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 29, 2009)

Coteaz said:


> All of this disease nonsense would be rendered moot if we switched to mechanical bodies.
> 
> Fucking fleshies.


 
I know a certain KotR robot who would agree with you:


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2009)

deceptive said:


> see?
> 
> Last updated 31 minutes ago. Still no deaths outside of Mexico. Latest cases in France and Australia turned out to be false alarm, no pig flu for them.



So they were just jumping on the bandwagon? How fucking lame


----------



## faceoffkang** (Apr 29, 2009)

Love how japans not allowing people to go to mexico and every plane from Mexico is being checked before people get off.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm in Texas and my city so fare has not have any cases yet(knock on wood) but the counties around us has had some cases pop up but their are taken care of I hope that this flu will pass over us before the summer because most of my school's sporting events have been cancled.


----------



## Dash (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy shit! Someone here just caught it!


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 30, 2009)

Dash said:


> Holy shit! Someone here just caught it!



Oh no! Not "here"!


----------



## Heran (Apr 30, 2009)

Aparently someone has caught it here in Coventry.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 30, 2009)

God this would make an awesome movie. Just imagine the trailer:

*COMING TO A THEATER NEAR YOU:


???:I went into the world to fulfill my dreams..but all I was left with was diappointment. Humanity has failed me for the last time...I will tolerate this no more. I will let humanity FEEL MY WRATH!

-In Mexico-

*Crowds of people are dropping to their deaths hospitals are overfilled with sick/dying people*

Nurse: OMG WHAT IS GOING ON?!!

Doctor:THIS IS HOPELESS I AM A DOCTOR NOT A MAGICIAN!

Officer: I FOIUND THE CULPRTI I UGGGGGGHH *Vomits and dies*

Nurse: OMG WHAT IS THAT?!!

Doctor: is that...a...

???: Be gone!

*Nurse vomits and dies*

Doctor: WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?!

???:  I am the death of humanity...my name is...BABE!

HELL ON EARTH: REVENGE OF THE PIGS


-Meeting of World leaders-

Leader A: This is outrageous these pigs are killing us! The flu is happening all over the worldwe onna DIE!

Leader B: What the fuck are we supposed to do?!

Leader c: There is only one solution. Gather up as many people to fight as we can. WERE GONNA KILL FUCKING PIGS!

Leader D: you can try...but it won't succeed.

*everyone suddenly dies except Leader C*

Leader C: OMG YOUR A PIG?! REMOVE THAT HOODIE AND SHOW ME YOUR FACE!

Leader D: Babe has rounded his troops. The world will end!

Leader C: I will get killed by a piUGGAAAAAAA! *vomits and dies*

Leader D: th-th-th-th-th-th-that's all folks!

RATED R*









What the fuck did I just type.


Whatever. Thanks for the tacos Mexico but we gotta bomb you.


----------



## id_1948 (Apr 30, 2009)

Supa Swag you just bought a small beacon of fun to what was almost the end of a very very dull day

Anyway the way I know things those kind of viruses tend to burn themselves out very very quickly

In this world a parasite like a virus, bacteria, etc measures its success as its ability to breed in a host and spread to other hosts

A virulent strain would actually be seen as a minus and as wrong evolutionary tract- simply because the host dies along with the parasite in it limiting the ability to spread

Disease that last for years and years (like Tuberculosis for example) is the classical success story- a bacteria that takes root in a human host and stays there for a long long time spreading to other hosts to insure its survival

Something like this virulent strain of influenzae will end up burning itself out as a less aggressive one develops and edges it out


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

Apparently the spread of the disease is starting to slow in Mexico, due to their aggressive action against the spread of the flu.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

id_1948 said:


> Supa Swag you just bought a small beacon of fun to what was almost the end of a very very dull day
> 
> Anyway the way I know things those kind of viruses tend to burn themselves out very very quickly
> 
> ...



sure it may burn itself out and be "unsuccessful" but that doesn't mean it can't take half the population with it.  

Would u call HIV unsuccessful?


----------



## Mael (Apr 30, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> sure it may burn itself out and be "unsuccessful" but that doesn't mean it can't take half the population with it.
> 
> *Would u call HIV unsuccessful*?



HIV is an STD, so while it was an epidemic it's not the same as the Spanish Flu of 1918 per se.

Oh and in the face of cancer...AIDS looks like weak sauce.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

speaking strictly about viruses, aids took a good chunk of people with it b4 it "burns out".

black plague was a bacteria right? was it unsuccessful cause it took some half of the pop. b4 it burned out?


----------



## Serena_Ahnell (Apr 30, 2009)

Some say 1/4 others say 1/2-1/3.  No census back then[Not accurate anyhow], only artwork and stray bits of journal to really detail what was happening.

Honestly, plague depends on the region you're talking about.  Some places were hit very hard and the plague ran through several times via trade routes.  Other places were affected, but not as badly as others. [It's all comparative though.]


----------



## Mael (Apr 30, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> speaking strictly about viruses, aids took a good chunk of people with it b4 it "burns out".
> 
> *black plague was a bacteria right? was it unsuccessful cause it took some half of the pop*. b4 it burned out?



Black plague helped to spread due to the horrible conditions of *Medieval* towns and cities.  Medical care was also terrible/superstitious and nobody gave a shit about peasants.  A plague back in the *Middle Ages* can't be compared to something now just by historical differences alone.  That's why people considering this to be the next 1918 Influenza are silly.

AIDS has no cure and once again was an STD.  This came up in the 1970s when fucking was just rampant (as if it isn't now...) and people just figured out that holy shit there's a really bad virus you can get from it.  You can't get AIDS from coughing so no I can't fully compare it to something like the 1918 flu.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah i know the background of the disease so that's all unnecessary, we are just talking about successful and unsuccessful viruses which i expanded to contagions.


----------



## Mael (Apr 30, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah i know the background of the disease so that's all unnecessary, we are just talking about successful and unsuccessful viruses which i expanded to contagions.



I see now.

I'd say give this swine flu another month or two and we can judge on the "success" of it or not.  So far given how everywhere else the virus has been reported mild I'd say it's being pretty unsuccessful outside of Mexico.


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 30, 2009)

All this paranoia is driving me crazy.  Twitter is full of nonsense lately...

Scientists see this flu strain as relatively mild



> certainly nothing that would dwarf a typical flu season. In the U.S., between 5% and 20% of the population becomes ill and 36,000 people die -- a mortality rate of between 0.24% and 0.96%.





> certainly nothing that would dwarf a typical flu season. In the U.S., between 5% and 20% of the population becomes ill and 36,000 people die -- a mortality rate of between 0.24% and 0.96%.





> certainly nothing that would dwarf a typical flu season. In the U.S., between 5% and 20% of the population becomes ill and 36,000 people die -- a mortality rate of between 0.24% and 0.96%.


----------



## Mael (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> All this paranoia is driving me crazy.  Twitter is full of nonsense lately...
> 
> Scientists see this flu strain as relatively mild



This is what happens when online sources are plagued by idiots, fearmongers, and trolls.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 30, 2009)

You can't compare AIDs and flu, they're totally different.

It's like comparing tanks and supply trucks or social workers and senators.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 30, 2009)

Why did I go to that link? Ugh, stupidity seems more of a problem than this swine flu incident really.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, the flu seems to have slowed down in Mexico, and stopped spreading in the world.
I guess it's about over.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 30, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Well, the flu seems to have slowed down in Mexico, and stopped spreading in the world.
> I guess it's about over.



This is what it wants you to think.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

It has a mind


----------



## saprobe (Apr 30, 2009)

An elementary school here in Seattle closed for a week because one of the kids who was hospitalized with what they thought was the normal, seasonal flu tested positive for swine flu.

School closure:
2

Six Washington cases, in total:

2

A public health official on a local news station said these cases weren't related and that none of them had any direct link to Mexico.


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 30, 2009)

Just what America needs, hundreds of kids not getting an edumacation.


----------



## Mael (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> Just what America needs, hundreds of kids not getting an edumacation.



They'll learn more from moot than they will from Alexander Hamilton anyway.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm interested in why WHO is raising the alert level constantly even tho this is not anywhere close to a pandemic or a serious epidemic. The way they are acting you would think we are only a few days away from a The Stand scenario. 

Media I can understand (although I'm disgusted) but WHO is a mystery to me, they are playing a bit too much on the panic side.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 30, 2009)

saprobe said:


> An elementary school here in Seattle closed for a week because one of the kids who was hospitalized with what they thought was the normal, seasonal flu tested positive for swine flu.
> 
> School closure:
> dfgg4
> ...



Probably some Mexican came and coughed at his face.
Lame.
And yes, dec. I've also stopped trusting WHO, they seem no better than the media is.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

deceptive said:


> I'm interested in why WHO is raising the alert level constantly even tho this is not anywhere close to a pandemic or a serious epidemic. The way they are acting you would think we are only a few days away from a The Stand scenario.
> 
> Media I can understand (although I'm disgusted) but WHO is a mystery to me, they are playing a bit too much on the panic side.



an epidemic occurs , by who definitions , when transmissions occurs between different peoples in two distant locations.  while they are only saying it is imminent, in fact people may be spreading it to people on opposite sides of the globe _already_ which would qualify it as an epidemic.

What would you have the definition be Dr. Deceptive?  

It will be the precautious people who make all the self assured people here right


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2009)

deceptive said:


> *I'm interested in why WHO is raising the alert level constantly even tho this is not anywhere close to a pandemic or a serious epidemic. The way they are acting you would think we are only a few days away from a The Stand scenario.
> *
> Media I can understand (although I'm disgusted) but WHO is a mystery to me, they are playing a bit too much on the panic side.



Because it satisfies the criteria for the scale, if you bothered to look at it. 

Let's go through it:



			
				WHO said:
			
		

> Phase 5: The same identified virus has caused sustained community level outbreaks in two or more countries in one WHO region.



One WHO region = North America. Both the U.S.A. and Mexico have had "sustained community-level outbreaks, particularly in the New York area in the States. Therefore it is Phase 5.

It's almost Phase 6-ish.



			
				WHO said:
			
		

> Phase 6: In addition to the criteria defined in Phase 5, the same virus has caused sustained community level outbreaks in at least one other country in another WHO region.



One other nation in another WHO region...hmmm...the U.K. says it has over 200 suspected cases.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2009)

People in my country are freaking out.

Great. First denge now swine flu.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 30, 2009)

Xion said:


> Because it satisfies the criteria for the scale, if you bothered to look at it.
> 
> Let's go through it:
> 
> ...



Indeed and thank you for your answer. I think I should have worded myself better....no actually, I should have expressed myself in a different way.

It's not so much that they are rising the alert level but more the way they are going about this. This is by no means a minor thing and the danger of virus mutating is always present and as such it should really be taken seriously.

However I think WHO should have made additional steps to reassure the general populace that is panicking partially because of the media and partially because they are completely misinformed. 

Take a look at Twitter for example and I also saw some ridiculous responses all over the net such as "Now at least 50% of the populace will die" and those statements don't come from trolls. 

One of the few logical and reasonable reactions I saw was from the conference at the White House where they stated that people should be careful and treat it seriously but there is absolutly no need what so ever for panic and widespread fear because as so far it's not much worse then the common flu.

Outside of Mexico of course. 

If the situation changes (virus mutates or suddenly people start dropping like flies) I will be the first to say we are in serious trouble that can potentially turn out to be catastrophic.


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2009)

deceptive said:


> Indeed and thank you for your answer. I think I should have worded myself better....no actually, I should have expressed myself in a different way.
> 
> It's not so much that they are rising the alert level but more the way they are going about this. This is by no means a minor thing and the danger of virus mutating is always present and as such it should really be taken seriously.
> 
> ...



Panic is good. It's better than complacency.

Of course those of us who care enough to read behind the hype will know what is true and not true.


----------



## deceptive (Apr 30, 2009)

> Panic is good. It's better than complacency.



I would say middle ground is the best way. We should panic when there is reason to panic. But I absolutely agree, complacency is the worst possible option and the most dangerous one so I would say you are right when comparing the two.



> Of course those of us who care enough to read behind the hype will know what is true and not true.



Seems most of the population doesn't care.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 30, 2009)

There wouldnt be panic if the governement kept everyone properly informed,

Also how easily does the swine flu spread? I live just south of london and there are some reported cases nearby...


----------



## deceptive (Apr 30, 2009)

Jibblejab said:


> There wouldnt be panic if the governement kept everyone properly informed,
> 
> Also how easily does the swine flu spread? I live just south of london and there are some reported cases nearby...



So far it spreads like any other flu, contact with the infected person, lack of proper hygiene (infecting trough secondary, like touching your nose, mouth or eyes after touching an infected object).

It doesn't spread any easier then the other strains.


----------



## Jibblejab (Apr 30, 2009)

deceptive said:


> So far it spreads like any other flu, contact with the infected person, lack of proper hygiene (infecting trough secondary, like touching your nose, mouth or eyes after touching an infected object).
> 
> It doesn't spread any easier then the other strains.



Ok thanks I wasnt too sure and after searching I found some really weird answers to how it spreads...


----------



## Esponer (Apr 30, 2009)

Jibblejab said:


> Also how easily does the swine flu spread? I live just south of london and there are some reported cases nearby...


Don't worry about that. If swine flu is actually going to turn into a pandemic you want to be one of the first to catch it.

Never catch it? Not likely if it becomes a pandemic. The WHO are worried because while it's probably not likely to go out of control, if it does containment wouldn't be much good in modern society.

If you catch it sooner rather than later you'll get very good treatment in hospitals that aren't too full from people who will put everything they have into getting the treatment right, as they want to _study_ it.

Your body would hopefully (and I may be wrong; I don't know much about viruses, biology or medicine) be more resistant to it if you were to get infected later. Or hell... would you just not get it again after that?

It's not killing people who get good treatment, so think of it as chicken pox. Get it young.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't think its something to sneeze at by any means..so i find the haughtiness of some annoying to be honest.

..Until they find themselves catching it they'll continue to mock the seriousness of the situation.

But since the cases are still mild, building an immunity should be top priority, above waiting for the vaccine, if i were you guys, i'd be heading straight for the centre in case of the possibility that it mutates into something that isnt easily prepared for.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 30, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't think its *something to sneeze at* by any means..so i find the haughtiness of some annoying to be honest.


 
Cute.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2009)

saprobe said:


> Cute.



<_< If i was trying to make a pun i would have stated that in parenthesis.

This is serious!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> <_< If i was trying to make a pun i would have stated that in parenthesis.
> 
> This is serious!



I think your taking this way to serious. I know two people who've had it already and both recovered. My sisters friends now have it and are recovering.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

Its serious, but not that serious. Really I rather be prepared and light hearted about it than paranoid and panicky or crying out that doomsday shall come. No sense in going crazy over this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2009)

So is it serious or not really that serious?

Its possible that this is the spread of a new flu virus...not necessarily a doomsday virus but a new strain of virus that we'll have to just be prepared for like the regular flu...there have been many reports that disease around the world will grow due to inconsistent weather patterns and whatnot....so many variables..


----------



## Okokami (Apr 30, 2009)

No one's got any immunities to this - It's a whole new strain. 
Really we have to wait to see if its media blowing bs or seriously.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

deceptive said:


> However I think WHO should have made additional steps to reassure the general populace that is panicking partially because of the media and partially because they are completely misinformed.



I don't think WHO really cares what the media is doing.



> One of the few logical and reasonable reactions I saw was from the conference at the White House where they stated that people should be careful and treat it seriously but there is absolutly no need what so ever for panic and widespread fear because as so far it's not much worse then the common flu.



I would say that there's never a _need_ for panic.  If i got half my body chopped off right now in a freak accident, should i panic or just wait till it comes to an end ?  

Incidentally some white house aide and his family probably has the swine flu.



> If the situation changes (virus mutates or suddenly people start dropping like flies) I will be the first to say we are in serious trouble that can potentially turn out to be catastrophic.



i doubt it, u'll just clam up and not say another word, or some other thing.  



Okokami said:


> No one's got any immunities to this - It's a whole new strain.
> Really we have to wait to see if its media blowing bs or seriously.



This.  A new strain of virus has no built immunities in humans.  even cold and flu mutate every year to defeat the immunities we built the previous year, but this swine flu, it's brand new, humans have no experience with it, some people it's gonna tear up.

Also, i gotta tell u, i take exception to dying from a virus that originated in _mexico_ .  As if we already don't have a drug war and illegal immigration to deal with. yes i'm a virus racist


----------



## deceptive (Apr 30, 2009)

> No one's got any immunities to this - It's a whole new strain.
> Really we have to wait to see if its media blowing bs or seriously.



Nah, no one ever mentioned immunity. It's simply a new strain of flu that outside of Mexico does the same amount of damage like the regular flu, at least for now. You could say we have been lucky so far.

Until it mutates (if it mutates) all that's required is caution, serious approach and making sure you visit the doctor if you start exhibiting some of the symptoms.



> I think your taking this way to serious. I know two people who've had it already and both recovered. My sisters friends now have it and are recovering.



Great news.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2009)

That's the whole problem, immunity, its not even necessarily the fact that its a "deadly" virus, since it reacts to normal medications for the flu. If poeple get sick and start to recover with medication, then the immunity portion for them starts, its not a strictly killing virus


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's the whole problem, immunity, its not even necessarily the fact that its a "deadly" virus, since it reacts to normal medications for the flu. If poeple get sick and start to recover with medication, then the immunity portion for them starts, its not a strictly killing virus



are u saying that those of us who don't get this first round and beat it could get killed next year by the virus that someone has now and beat with medication?  Oh shit


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's the whole problem, immunity, its not even necessarily the fact that its a "deadly" virus, since it reacts to normal medications for the flu. If poeple get sick and start to recover with medication, then the immunity portion for them starts, its not a strictly killing virus



Only two sets of traditional anti-virals work somewhat on it.

As for the scare, see what happens in the fall.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2009)

Xion said:


> Only two sets of traditional anti-virals work somewhat on it.
> 
> As for the scare, see what happens in the fall.



That's true, the other two besides oseltamivir and zanamivir were already resistant to the disease. But as it still stands that the medications that were listed to work do indeed work.


@Simpson - Exactly. Of course this is assuming that this new virus will eventually become a normal seasonal thing and not just taper off, but that is the general jist.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Apr 30, 2009)

I had to turn my television off because all they were talking about was SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FJDS;DFJ

 I think the media is going crazy over this because there's nothing else interesting enough to talk about.

 Maybe if a meteorite hits or Jesus comes back we'll stop hearing about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2009)

Karin Maaka said:


> I had to turn my television off because all they were talking about was SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FJDS;DFJ
> 
> I think the media is going crazy over this because there's nothing else interesting enough to talk about.
> 
> Maybe if a meteorite hits or Jesus comes back we'll stop hearing about it.



Uh...well there was the plane flying over NY, Obama's condemnation of torture, Bush's war crimes, and Chrysler going into bankruptcy. There are plenty of more stories being covered that i've seen in addition to the Swine flu. Maybe your tuning in at the wrong times?

They're going to keep reporting cases as they pop up either way though.

If the WHO has a declaration this is something people have to know about..and further updates as well.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Apr 30, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uh...well there was the plane flying over NY, Obama's condemnation of torture, Bush's war crimes, and Chrysler going into bankruptcy. There are plenty of more stories being covered that i've seen in addition to the Swine flu. Maybe your tuning in at the wrong times?
> 
> They're going to keep reporting cases as they pop up either way though.
> 
> If the WHO has a declaration this is something people have to know about..and further updates as well.



lol, that was pretty much the only thing they covered and everything else is just small stuff. 

 Well, it's not like I'm going to get it. I'm a shut-in (well, one in the making) that hasn't left my home in a week. Oddly enough, I had a pretty bad fever 2 days ago though (I just came back from a trip to Mexico City like a month ago, so it's probably not that...). I'm feeling fine now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2009)

Well that's fine to feel that way. Cases are still going to come in through regardless of if people cover the story or not, and being informed is much better than not having the heads up. That's always been my view and that's just what i think about this situation.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 30, 2009)

People are overreacting but well ..


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 30, 2009)

Jibblejab said:


> There wouldnt be panic if the governement kept everyone properly informed,
> 
> Also how easily does the swine flu spread? I live just south of london and there are some reported cases nearby...


Government doesn't control information flow; rose-tinted media does. 


Okokami said:


> No one's got any immunities to this - It's a whole new strain.
> Really we have to wait to see if its media blowing bs or seriously.


No one has an immunity to the common cold. 


Karin Maaka said:


> I had to turn my television off because all they were talking about was SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FLU SWINE FJDS;DFJ
> 
> I think the media is going crazy over this because there's nothing else interesting enough to talk about.
> 
> Maybe if a meteorite hits or Jesus comes back we'll stop hearing about it.


It's called fear mongering. There are other things to report on but they want to keep people controlled and fearful so that they will put their trust in the media and their views, simply put. 


Karin Maaka said:


> Well, it's not like I'm going to get it. I'm a shut-in (well, one in the making)



lol....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well that's fine to feel that way. Cases are still going to come in through regardless of if people cover the story or not, and being informed is much better than not having the heads up. That's always been my view and that's just what i think about this situation.



It's fine to be aware and know what's up. But no need to be in a panic or take it to serious at the moment.


----------



## wiffy (Apr 30, 2009)

IM GONNA DIE!?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 30, 2009)

Ooh, pandemic in the making.


----------



## anzel (Apr 30, 2009)

Stupid spring breakers that went to Mexico, even though the Mexican government told them not to due to drug wars and above.

Seriously, look at the statistics for the infected. I'm almost 99% sure their all college students, outside of one family I read about.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 30, 2009)

anzel said:


> Stupid spring breakers that went to Mexico, even though the Mexican government told them not to due to drug wars and above.
> 
> Seriously, look at the statistics for the infected. I'm almost 99% sure their all college students, outside of one family I read about.



This is false.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2009)

^Well four of them that did get infected are stupid high school students from my sisters school. So I wouldn't doubt it much.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't care if you wouldn't doubt it; you're still wrong.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 30, 2009)

I hope that they close are school down (for at least a week) so that they can disinfect the place. Its better than waiting on the side lines for some one to show up with flu-like symtons.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2009)

@ all the panic going on over the flu   

What are all you n00bs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to the flu 

Shit I don't give a darn if I do get the flu even though I may have weak lungs from smoking and cigarettes I'm still a strong friend and ain't no way I'mma die from this gay shit.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 30, 2009)

I was actually hoping the flu would get near enough where i live so that they'll cancel school.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 30, 2009)

wiffy said:


> IM GONNA DIE!?


 
It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Altron (Apr 30, 2009)

Kool ka lang said:


> I was actually hoping the flu would get near enough where i live so that they'll cancel school.



be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 30, 2009)

Kool ka lang said:


> I was actually hoping the flu would get near enough where i live so that they'll cancel school.


Flu-infected victims have been airlifted to your community's major population centers to begin their reign of terror.

You can thank me later.


----------



## Xion (Apr 30, 2009)

Kool ka lang said:


> I was actually hoping the flu would get near enough where i live so that they'll cancel school.



Yeah because projectile vomiting is so much better than a test...

Oh wait...it is.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 30, 2009)

Xion said:


> Yeah because projectile vomiting is so much better than a test...
> 
> Oh wait...it is.



especially after lunch.


----------



## Bender (Apr 30, 2009)

Kool ka lang said:


> I was actually hoping the flu would get near enough where i live so that they'll cancel school.



Yeah I want the flu to come to near where I live too


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Altron (May 1, 2009)

yeah yeah we already know, congrats on finally getting with the times


----------



## Lain (May 1, 2009)

I hope this becomes an epidemic... we need more excitement.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 1, 2009)

lts what everyone in school is talking about. Our teachers warned us about it which is how l found out. Some friends of mine are sick but they aren't sure if its the swin flu or the common flu. l hope its the common.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Link removed

Quite the irony eh?  Takes a disease to stop some bullshit...


----------



## Anjo (May 1, 2009)

^ Are they serious?


My friends tell me they're injecting this shit in everything we're eating.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Elk said:


> ^ Are they serious?
> 
> My friends tell me they're injecting this shit in everything we're eating.



Are your friends conspiracy theorists?  North Korean propagandists perhaps?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2009)

Well with just about everything closed down, I really doubt people are bothering to got out and be deviant. 

Also LOLz @ conspiracy theories.


----------



## Anjo (May 1, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> *Are your friends conspiracy theorists?*  North Korean propagandists perhaps?



Possibly yes      . 



What if I am Too?


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Elk said:


> Possibly yes.
> 
> What if I am Too?



Then we'll have to put you down, for the greater weeaboogood.


----------



## Xion (May 1, 2009)

Elk said:


> Possibly yes      .
> 
> 
> *
> What if I am Too?*



You don't want to know what happens then.


----------



## Hi Im God (May 1, 2009)

I bring you the "Survivalist Boards":



> This is probably the start of total american takeover and world war 3, when people start dying in mass the sheep are going to be told that anyone who doesn't take the vaccine is endangering everyone else they will be lining up for it and that's when the real pandemic killing will start, they will turn in family members and freinds and coworkers who aren't "being responsible", they will be happy to see the "non compliant" being rounded up off to "quarentine camps", once all the real americans are gone they can turn the country into anything they want do anything they want, within years america will be a foggy memory repaced by some form of dictatorship or another. My advise is learn anything and everything about wilderness survival peeps might only be days left, be prepaired to turn you back on everything and everyone and dissapear and survive in isolation for up to 10 years because that's what it might take to make it threw this war without losing your life and soul.





> World Bank is stepping up plans to go start requiring Nations to use its cashless system to stop the spread of swine flu.
> 
> The World Health Organization will give people shots and implant a device to prove that particular person has been vaccinated against swine flu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> I bring you the "Survivalist Boards":



Is it really that criminal to begin a purge of idiots?  I mean...please?


----------



## deceptive (May 1, 2009)

*WHO confirms 331 flu cases and 10 deaths*



> The World Health Organisation said on Friday that as of 7 a.m. British time the number of officially confirmed cases of a new flu sweeping around the world was 331 in 11 countries, including 10 deaths.
> 
> The figures for what the WHO calls influenza A (H1N1), *widely known as swine flu, include 109 confirmed cases with one death in the United States and 156 confirmed cases with nine deaths in Mexico, it said in a statement on its website.*




[Ayako]​_Valkyria​_Chronicles​_04​

Other source for the same story:

Link removed

Or the main source itself:

Link removed


----------



## Fojos (May 1, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> lts what everyone in school is talking about. Our teachers warned us about it which is how l found out. Some friends of mine are sick but they aren't sure if its the swin flu or the common flu. l hope its the common.



It's very possible it's only physiological as well (your friends). Many people actually imagine they're sick in times like these, even if they aren't.


----------



## vivEnergy (May 1, 2009)

Lol, call me when bodies will be stacked in the street.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2009)

well, at least nobody has mentioned end times or revelations, or worse 2012 yet 

anybody think there's a chance this could be bioterrorism?


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> well, at least nobody has mentioned end times or revelations, or worse 2012 yet
> 
> anybody think there's a chance this could be bioterrorism?



Nah...work of teh Jooz instead.  It's part of their nefarious Zionist plot to wipe out Mexico and resettle there.


----------



## Gambitz (May 1, 2009)

If you dont get vacinated 30 days in prison and a $1000 dollar fine.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSOJoo40TGs[/YOUTUBE]

*Mass. Senate approves pandemic flu prep bill*

The Massachusetts Senate has unanimously passed a pandemic flu preparation bill that has languished in the Legislature before the recent swine flu outbreak.

The 36-0 vote today sends the measure to the House. Both branches have taken it up in past years, but have not been able to agree on the details.

The new Senate version would allow the public health commissioner ? in a public health emergency ? to close or evacuate buildings, enter private property for investigations, and quarantine individuals.

The measure also requires a registry for volunteers that would be activated in an emergency and establishes fines of up to $1,000 for not complying with local public health orders.

Sen. Richard Moore, chair of the Health Care Financing Committee, says the swine flu outbreak provides added impetus to pass the measure.

Tantric Grounds and Paths


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> If you dont get vacinated 30 days in prison and a $1000 dollar fine.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSOJoo40TGs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Lives in Boston...

MA government:


Deval Patrick sucks as does 85% of that Senate.


----------



## Altron (May 1, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Lives in Boston...
> 
> MA government:
> 
> ...



wow, that sucks for you guys


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Altron said:


> wow, that sucks for you guys



The link Gambitz has is broken and the Boston Globe isn't reporting this...so I'm still waiting for 100% confirmation.


----------



## Gambitz (May 1, 2009)

Links should work now.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Links should work now.



It does now, but until they start enforcing this thing I'm calling bullshit on the MA Senate.  I haven't seen any signs or public announcements for it either.


----------



## Altron (May 1, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> It does now, but until they start enforcing this thing I'm calling bullshit on the MA Senate.  I haven't seen any signs or public announcements for it either.



They are agents of Chaos so of course they will hide, mislead and attempt to cover up everything for now. :amazed


----------



## MunchKing (May 1, 2009)

> Here is the link to the bill. It was drafted in january.
> [IEM] Hajime no Ippo - Chapter 851
> Ron Paul has it on his site too.
> [IEM] Hajime no Ippo - Chapter 851



I wonder if the MA public is even aware this bill has passed. Such draconian laws. If they start pushing this through, shit is going to hit the fan. And by shit I mean protests and by fan I mean street. 

If they were not illegal because of the very bill they would protest against. 

I have no knowledge of American law, but even I can see the problems with this bill. What do you think their defense is going to be? 

'To ensure your own safety, we had no choice but to further diminish your personal rights.' Sounds about right.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> I wonder if the MA public is even aware this bill has passed. Such draconian laws. If they start pushing this through, shit is going to hit the fan. And by shit I mean protests and by fan I mean street.
> 
> If they were not illegal because of the very bill they would protest against.
> 
> ...



I live in Boston, MA.  It's the farthest thing from Draconian here, and you might get a protest or two in the Boston Common but that's about the full extent of it.

It's not a question of rights...it's more a question of making a mountain out of a molehill and signing for a bullshit measure.


----------



## MunchKing (May 1, 2009)

> I live in Boston, MA. It's the farthest thing from Draconian here, and you might get a protest or two in the Boston Common but that's about the full extent of it.
> 
> It's not a question of rights...it's more a question of making a mountain out of a molehill and signing for a bullshit measure.



I apologize in advance if I misread the bill, but couldn't an ill-willed or ill-informed local authority perhaps abuse this bullshit measure to cause unrest, the very opposite of what your government would want them to do?

Or am I being too cynic here?


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> I apologize in advance if I misread the bill, but couldn't an ill-willed or ill-informed local authority perhaps abuse this bullshit measure to cause unrest, the very opposite of what your government would want them to do?
> 
> Or am I being too cynic here?



This supposedly passed but I don't see this coming into action without any sort of public announcement.  They did this with the health insurance requirement and made a public announcement about it.


----------



## Felt (May 1, 2009)

90 people get the swine flu and everybody wants to wear a mask. A million people have AIDS and no one wants to wear a condom.


----------



## Mael (May 1, 2009)

Hollie said:


> 90 people get the swine flu and everybody wants to wear a mask. A million people have AIDS and no one wants to wear a condom.



If you were a guy you'd understand.


----------



## Altron (May 1, 2009)

Hollie said:


> 90 people get the swine flu and everybody wants to wear a mask. A million people have AIDS and no one wants to wear a condom.



most of those infected with AIDS are in Africa, where rape is pretty much a common sight especially in Countries like South Africa.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2009)

Hollie said:


> 90 people get the swine flu and everybody wants to wear a mask. A million people have AIDS and no one wants to wear a condom.





WalkingMaelstrom said:


> If you were a guy you'd understand.



i don't think it has to do with being a guy, girls don't like condoms all that much either.  plus sex is much less common occurence than  breathing and breathing is easier to protect.



Altron said:


> most of those infected with AIDS are in Africa, where rape is pretty much a common sight especially in Countries like South Africa.



would u get off africa's dick already?  that just makes ur day that africa is doing bad most of the time huh?


----------



## The Precentor (May 1, 2009)

Well there's a suspected case of swine flu in the city I live in (Columbus, Ohio).  I better seal myself off in a pathogen proof bubble lest I become moderately inconvenienced with a mild case of the flu for a few days.  People are starting to freak out here, it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Altron (May 1, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> would u get off africa's dick already?  that just makes ur day that africa is doing bad most of the time huh?



It is the truth plain and simple.


----------



## santanico (May 2, 2009)

LOL, pandemic.. I could see if people were dying by the thousands. From what I heard, not all citizens of Mexico get immunized, so their immune system is probably really prone to get sick and die from the most common viruses, like the cold for example. 
Oh shit I've been sick for like a week, and I'm Mexican to top it all off, beware I have a weapon of mass destruction. 



Hollie said:


> 90 people get the swine flu and everybody wants to wear a mask. A million people have AIDS and no one wants to wear a condom.



Why can't I rep you again!


----------



## Baka Neko (May 2, 2009)

DDL
I lol'd


Im so buying them


----------



## cheshire cat (May 2, 2009)

^

If all of this flu shit starts firing up in Australia, i'm getting on a rocket ship to Mars. 

So about this flu, do people with low immune systems catch it? Because I have low iron and a weak immune system....

Bye guise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

I am so tired of this, its not even that serious.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> ^
> 
> If all of this flu shit starts firing up in Australia, i'm getting on a rocket ship to Mars.
> 
> ...



Anyone can catch it, but the severeity of it varies, noone has immunity to this virus because it is a new previously unheard of strain, so you'd have to take prescriptions regardless.

(PS Australia already has many suspected cases, none confirmed yet however)


Guys, your underestimating the severity of this situation. Its hardly been 4 days since you've probably heard of it and its already spread to almost every continent and in many countries has become self sustained, until we find out the full ramifications as this goes on in the next few weeks/months and particularly during the next flu season, we should not make light of the situation. No alarm, but constant vigilance.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 2, 2009)

I say stay away from the mexicans.
(sorry for being racist)
my dad said when a white person gets this disease they turn hella purple.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2009)

temari91 said:


> I say stay away from the mexicans.
> (sorry for being racist)
> my dad said when a white person gets this disease they turn hella purple.



it's probably the explosive diarreah. interestingly enough ur underwear turns brown :S


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (May 2, 2009)

Is there any news about the elderly being infected & dying from it?  I really need to know...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2009)

i can only assume it will get them


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

Deeper Tempest said:


> Is there any news about the elderly being infected & dying from it?  I really need to know...



All age groups are susceptible to this strain, however the cases above the age of 50 are rare.


----------



## cheshire cat (May 2, 2009)

> Guys, your underestimating the severity of this situation. Its hardly been 4 days since you've probably heard of it and its already spread to almost every continent and in many countries has become self sustained, until we find out the full ramifications as this goes on in the next few weeks/months and particularly during the next flu season, we should not make light of the situation. No alarm, but constant vigilance.



I know, I just heard about it on Monday this week and it was only found in Mexico. By the end of the week its already spread around the world. I'm just wondering if we'll make it out alive, because I seriously don't want another 'black death' like some people are saying in my college.


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (May 2, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> All age groups are susceptible to this strain, however the cases above the age of 50 are rare.


Hmm...let's just say that I never leave my house much, I take care of a special someone in the age range of 55-65, she has dementia & has seizures occasionally every few months.  I am afraid for her if she came down with swine influenza, I wouldn't know how to help her...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> All age groups are susceptible to this strain, however the cases above the age of 50 are rare.



the confirmed case in korea is of 51 yr old _nun_ who did missionary work in mexico.  yeah, a nun 



Deeper Tempest said:


> Hmm...let's just say that I never leave my house much, I take care of a special someone in the age range of 55-65, she has dementia & has seizures occasionally every few months.  I am afraid for her if she came down with swine influenza, I wouldn't know how to help her...



if she came down with it, i'm not saying i know for sure, but i think its game over.  is her immune system susceptible already? she probably gets flu shots already, not that it will help with swine flu


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> the confirmed case in korea is of 51 yr old _nun_ who did missionary work in mexico.  yeah, a nun
> 
> 
> 
> if she came down with it, i'm not saying i know for sure, but i think its game over.  is her immune system susceptible already? she probably gets flu shots already, not that it will help with swine flu



Like i said, rare but not unheard of.

@Tempest - if she or he stays in the house, there's no need to be concerned, its not airborne, its only from humans in contact with others with the virus. Unless this person your taking care of comes in direct contact with an infected, you should not be alarmed.

(A lesser note are objects that have been sneezed on or coughed on by an infected)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2009)

so sneezing doesn't qualify as airborne?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> so sneezing doesn't qualify as airborne?



Direct contact would be included in this, on a lesser note objects or surfaces coughed or sneezed on by an infected.

Airborne is used in certain cases for an infection which can spread in the air without necessarily having a host from which to deride...


----------



## nocturnaldream (May 2, 2009)

I'm tired of hearing about the friggin swine flu EVERY-FUCKING-WHERE. its so annoying. Shit, i live in texas and i'm not even that worried about it, in fact one of the high schools 25 miles from where i live was closed for the time being. *sigh*
its like "oh shit! he has a cough and hes sneezing 'he has the swine flu!!' " 

I think the media is making it bigger than it ought to be...
but nevertheless it is something that needs to be looked at. I just think they're going overboard. i wouldn't be surprised if there were cases of misdiagnosis.

I just had to post this, & get my frustration about this out there. 

Again, this is my opinion.
First birds? now pigs?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2009)

nocturnaldream said:


> I'm tired of hearing about the friggin swine flu EVERY-FUCKING-WHERE. its so annoying. Shit, i live in texas and i'm not even that worried about it, in fact one of the high schools 25 mins from where i live was closed for the time being. *sigh*
> its like "oh shit! he has a cough and hes sneezing 'he has the swine flu!!' "
> 
> I think the media is making it bigger than it ought to be...
> ...



whatever man, when u die of rectal blowout, don't say i didn't warn u


----------



## Deepest-Tempest (May 2, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Like i said, rare but not unheard of.
> 
> @Tempest - if she or he stays in the house, there's no need to be concerned, its not airborne, its only from humans in contact with others with the virus. Unless this person your taking care of comes in direct contact with an infected, you should not be alarmed.
> 
> (A lesser note are objects that have been sneezed on or coughed on by an infected)


The person I care for doesn't go to the doctor much anymore (for her seizure checkups), as the doc feels its unnecessary.  She hasn't had any flu vaccinations over the past decade.  I don't go to see the doctor much either since I don't have income nor can I pay for my own health insurance.  I so far have been lucky to never had any flu symptoms since my childhood...


----------



## nocturnaldream (May 2, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> whatever man, when u die of rectal blowout, don't say i didn't warn u



i'm just saying that i'm tired of hearing about it everywhere i go. In fact its all i ever hear. swine flu this swine flu that. 
wash your hands yada yada. i get it.  avoid the public i'll do it, whatever. heard it all already & even researched a little. shit, everyone should just wear those face masks.


nonetheless. Yes the swine flu is an important issue and yes, we need to crack a whip on it fast.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

@Tempest - Then your in the best shape you can be in for this situation. 

Be wary of public situations where people display flu-like symptoms though, atleast for now.

@Nocturnal - Even if it wasnt a feared pandemic level 5, it is still a new strain of virus that must be looked at closely and people given the heads up about it. I understand your frustration about the media's continuing coverage, but i'd personally rather be updated and safe than kept in ignorance about the situation.


----------



## deceptive (May 2, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> Anyone can catch it, but the severeity of it varies, noone has immunity to this virus because it is a new previously unheard of strain, so you'd have to take prescriptions regardless.
> 
> (PS Australia already has many suspected cases, none confirmed yet however)
> 
> ...



*IT'S A F L U.*

Let me try to put this into perspective for you, perhaps then you will stop getting your panties in a bunch.

charity group

This is a common flu, flu that *appears every single year*.



> How many people get sick or die from the flu every year?
> 
> Each flu season is unique, but it is estimated that, on average, approximately 5% to 20% of U.S. residents get the flu, and more than 200,000 persons are hospitalized for flu-related complications each year. About 36,000 Americans die on average per year from the complications of flu.



Get this? 36 000 EVERY SINGLE YEAR DIE FROM THE COMMON FLU AND THAT'S JUST THE US.

200 000 ARE HOSPITALIZED EVERY SINGLE YEAR AND THAT'S JUST THE US.

That's the common, normal flu.

Swine flu that has been going on in Mexico for weeks btw, just because You *heard* about it in the last week doesn't mean its been going on a week. 

Now let's take a look at statistics:

Link removed



> Mexico has reported 397 confirmed human cases of infection, including 16 deaths. The 241 rise in cases from Mexico compared to 23:30GMT of 1 May reflects ongoing testing of previously collected specimens. The United States Government has reported 141 laboratory confirmed human cases, including one death.
> 
> The following countries have reported laboratory confirmed cases with no deaths - Austria (1), Canada (34), China, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (1), Denmark (1), France (1), Germany (4), Israel (2), Netherlands (1), New Zealand (4), Republic of Korea (1), Spain (13), Switzerland (1) and the United Kingdom (13).




615 cases and *16 deaths.* One death in the US and IT'S A BABY THAT CAME FROM MEXICO ALREADY INFECTED.

Of course it's ON EVERY FUCKING CONTINENT IT'S THE BLOODY FLU! And of course it SPREADS LIKE A FUCKING FLU and of COURSE You will get it if You are near infected people.

But look at the numbers on those, oh, infected continents and countries. 

1, 1,1, 2, 1, 4, 1, 4.....MY GOD, RUN FOR THE HILLS.

How many died? 0,0,0,0,0,0...MY GOD, STOCK TEH SHELTERS.

Of course there is "a lot" of people infected IT'S THE FLU. THE *F L U. *

If this thing mutates and starts killing and infecting far more people then you can start panicking but if it keeps going this way you have a bigger chance of getting killed by a car, a drive by shooting or a wild bear. If it mutates and becomes more dangerous I'll start being afraid as well. Up until then I'll use my head and not be influenced by the media frenzy or rampant trolls. And I'll continue taking normal precautions such as avoiding sick people, washing hands and all the things you do for a..you know...flu...

Also, one little nugget of information:

People who get sick right now immediately report to the doctor and immediately get tested and quarantined thus lowering the chances of spreading the disease.  

The horror.

The horror.

Oh and EDIT:

You don't even have immunity to a common cold. Or a common flu. Or anything even remotely related to those diseases. No one does.

Immunity is a non factor here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

Is that you ranting to make yourself feel better or are you trying to tell me something? 

I will keep commenting on this story for as long as i need to.  I am well aware of the normal flu statistics, but as has been said before, this is a new strain of virus which is unpredictable due to its unknown variables, and little to no immunity factor.

Incase you haven't noticed, cases aren't tapering off, they've only grown and have grown at an exponential rate considering its been mere days since it started moving around.

I'm not one to judge other people but, there are those who become complacent because of a few signs and those who stay up to date. As far as i know, we could be on a verge of a major outbreak at any time so i'd rather be the latter


----------



## deceptive (May 2, 2009)

> Is that you ranting to make yourself feel better or are you trying to tell me something



Trying to show you your paranoia is ridiculous. But I understand some people like to be scared and panic so probably no point, no matter what the evidence show.



> I am well aware of the normal flu statistics, but as has been said before, this is a new strain of virus which is unpredictable due to its unknown variables, and little to no immunity factor.



Did you even read what I wrote? You don't even have immunity to a common cold or a normal flu so how come immunity has anything to do with it?

And no, you obviously didn't understand the flu statistics even if you are aware of them. The common flu spreads on every continent and *takes tens of thousands of lives each and every year*. Not only that, it spreads like wildfire precisely because of it's nature, i.e. being the flu.

So you saying "it's spreading to all continents!" is stating an obvious, irrelevant fact. That's like saying "If I turn my TV, it will stop being off then." 

What's relevant however, in this case it's the amount of lives it takes and how it mutates. That's about it.

The common flu makes more damage then this does and yet, just because this is new you treat it like the end of days. The only real threat and real fear that's should be taken into account is if that things mutates into a much nastier strain. Then we can all start being afraid.

It's new, hence the raising level of alertness. But *as it is now * is nothing to worry about.



> Incase you haven't noticed, cases aren't tapering off, they've only grown and have grown at an exponential rate considering its been mere days since it started moving around.



Dude. They haven't grown exponentially. Read the news and the links more carefully. That case is Denmark is like 4 days old and no new cases have popped up, same with France and most of the other places.

And of course they are not tapping of. It's the *f l u.*

Do you even know what exponnetially means? If they were growing at such a rate then by now Denmark would have over 50 people infected but they are stuck at one. Lazy Denmark, they are lagging behind on the paranoia factor.

And that in Mexico isn't exponential growth, again, you are not paying attention to what's been written:



> *The 241 rise in cases from Mexico compared to 23:30GMT of 1 May reflects ongoing testing of previously collected specimens*.



Old cases. Test results just came in. Not new cases. Na-a.



> I'm not one to judge other people but, there are those who become complacent because of a few signs and those who stay up to date. As far as i know, we could be on a verge of a major outbreak at any time so i'd rather be the latter



What THE HELL are you talking about? Up to date? I linked you a FEW HOURS OLD ARTICLE FROM THE WHO. This is up to date. Not the CNN with MY GOD HUMANITY UNDER TREAT. That's not up to date, that's "please watch us."

See, it's called common sense. It's called reading relevant news sources and acting accordingly. Meaning:

You treat this like any other flu *because it spreads* like any other flu. You go to the doctor if you exhibit symptoms. And then you go about your own life.

You don't sit on the internet biting your own nails and crying in the corner because of a flu that took less lives then the latest airplane crash and that spreads like a regular cold.

Major outbreak...lol. 

Come back to me when a first person outside of Mexico (no, not a Mexican child that already came infected) dies and when you have 150 cases where once was 2 or 3, in a matter of few days, of which at least 20 have died. When I read something like "250 cases in Germany out of which 30 has died" I'll be OH SHI...

Now I read "4 people in Germany, 0 dead" so I can be "oh, okay."

Then I'll say you were right and I was complacent. Until then you can go and have a nervous breakdown, I'll go about my life casually because I use my brain instead of repeating media bullshit that has nothing or little to do with reality.

And stop saying immunity, you don't even have immunity to a common flu or a common cold, let alone a new strain of virus. It's completely misleading and completely besides the point. Not even close to relevant.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 2, 2009)

This is going to be as bad as the Avian flu .


----------



## FrostXian (May 2, 2009)

Well, news are announcing the Swine Flu is not dangerous and has slowed down/under control, now.

These are the guys that said humanity was under threat, three days ago.
GG.


----------



## deceptive (May 2, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Well, news are announcing the Swine Flu is not dangerous and has slowed down/under control, now.
> 
> These are the guys that said humanity was under threat, three days ago.
> GG.




IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## FrostXian (May 2, 2009)

deceptive said:


> IT'S A TRAP!



IT'S ACTUALLY SO BAD, THEY'RE JUST TRYING TO MAKE OUR DEATHS PEACEFUL!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

^ Actually Mexico is merely announcing that the deaths have somewhat stabilized, it has nothing to do with being "more safe" as we all know that infections are still growing at a constant rate.

The world health organization is still at level five, i woulden't get complacent


----------



## FrostXian (May 2, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Actually Mexico is merely announcing that the deaths have somewhat stabilized, it has nothing to do with being "more safe" as we all know that infections are still growing at a constant rate.
> 
> The world health organization is still at level five, i woulden't get complacent



WHO would go to level 5 if I farted too hard. To be honest, I couldn't care less about how safe I am from a mild form of flu.
PS: Oh it's WHO, that said it's safer now, by the way. They're contradicting idiots.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 2, 2009)

I'd rather they go on alert than we get caught out when the bad stuff comes around


----------



## Hi Im God (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Sarutobi sasuke (May 2, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> PS: Oh it's WHO, that said it's safer now, by the way. They're contradicting idiots.



There is nothing idiotic about revising your stance in light of new evidence. Idiotic is refusing to change you stance in the light of evidence.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 2, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Actually Mexico is merely announcing that the deaths have somewhat stabilized, it has nothing to do with being "more safe" as we all know that infections are still growing at a constant rate.
> 
> The world health organization is still at level five, i woulden't get complacent



I thought that they said that the spread was slowing. It was also announced that the spread is slowing here in New York City.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Actually Mexico is merely announcing that the deaths have somewhat stabilized, it has nothing to do with being "more safe" as we all know that infections are still growing at a constant rate.



Well now according to Mexico the amount of deaths caused by Swine flu has dropped from 176 to now 101.  Some deaths were not caused by this.  But still I am being vigilant as I would take the word of WHO over some random member of this site.


----------



## impersonal (May 2, 2009)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Well now according to Mexico the amount of deaths caused by Swine flu has dropped from 176 to now 101.


Due to resurrections.


----------



## Spica (May 2, 2009)

/facepalm

People should calm down and stop screaming dramatic words like epidemy and pandemic. One would think it's the T-virus.

It's not as dangerous as the media and governments present it. It's less deadly than the bird flu, about as deadly as normal flu. Seriously, go pork it.


----------



## ZeroBlack (May 2, 2009)

I think this thing is beginning to get overblown. I mean it is serious but all this, it's going to be a pandemic; we're all going to die is just ridiculous, even with the U.S. crap excuse for healthcare.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2009)

this post...

Laugh during the next flu season if your so inclined, but i woulden't advise it


----------



## dreams lie (May 2, 2009)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Due to resurrections.



I heard that they revised the number from the hundreds to twelve.  Here's to a government even less competent than the US.


----------



## Zaleho Tempest (May 2, 2009)

...the media is overdoing these minor stories and then when a _real_ epidemic happens, nobody is going to take it seriously.

the media is crying wolf. or, well... pig :/


----------



## FrostXian (May 2, 2009)

> "This is a flu virus acting like a flu virus and causing, at worst, mild to moderate influenza," he said.


 -Michael Osterholm, an infectious disease specialist at the University of Minnesota who has advised the U.S. government on flu preparations. 



This might be true, it really has not killed anyone outside Mexico, and has done no harm more than a normal flu would.
There's one question that will remain in my mind, however.
What the fuck happened in Mexico to kill so many people? Were they just random deaths (considering around half of them were revealed to be unrelated to the flu)?


----------



## Karin Maaka (May 3, 2009)

lol, why am I reminded of that one episode of King of the Hill where those pest control guys try to get money from the government by saying there's a killer python on the loose? 

 This seems all too convenient. 



> Due to resurrections.



 HOLY SHIT GUYS, I WAS RIGHT! JESUS DID COME BACK! 



> What the fuck happened in Mexico to kill so many people? Were they just random deaths (considering around half of them were revealed to be unrelated to the flu)?



 The air quality is so awful and not to mention Mexico City being pretty dirty they could have just gotten sick from something worse than the pig flu. 

 Hell, last time 2 times I was in Mexico City I got a really bad flu. Seriously, there's some weird shit going on over there.


----------



## crazymtf (May 3, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> zamiel
> 
> Laugh during the next flu season if your so inclined, but i woulden't advise it



I will laugh. And I'm beginning to believe you are either working for the media and like to act like something like this is really worse then it is OR you really think this is "That" bad when it isn't.


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 3, 2009)

Goody, more media scare tactics.


----------



## Karin Maaka (May 3, 2009)

> Mexico said a swine flu epidemic appears to be easing, but urged citizens Saturday not to let their guard down against a virus that has killed 17 people and is spreading across Asia and Europe.





> has killed 17 people



 Move along people, nothing to see here.


----------



## id_1948 (May 3, 2009)

I have a feeling in 2 weeks time nobody will remember this thing


----------



## deceptive (May 3, 2009)

> Governments must act cautiously, said Michael Osterholm, an infectious disease specialist at the University of Minnesota who has advised the U.S. government on flu preparations.
> 
> "This is a flu virus acting like a flu virus and causing, at worst, mild to moderate influenza," he said. "We have no room for complacency here, but we have to have a proportional response. What are the risks at the immediate time?"



Yep. End of days, right here.



> There's one question that will remain in my mind, however.
> What the fuck happened in Mexico to kill so many people? Were they just random deaths (considering around half of them were revealed to be unrelated to the flu)?



Air quality, health care quality, sanitation and probably the fact that most people simply dismissed it as a regular flu and failed to visit the doctor in time.


----------



## Okokami (May 3, 2009)

Why can't we all get along? <


----------



## raininggemini (May 4, 2009)

My Grandpa died on that outbreak last 1918 or 190-something. This got me a little worried, even though I'm in Asia, there are still a lot of immigrants, and we're not even sure if they has this swine flu.

Other people say it's not that deadly.. I'm pretty confused.

(This reminds me of a flash game called Pandemic.)

Don't worry, Madagascar would shut down and tell all the other countries to shut public transit and stuff


----------



## Anjo (May 4, 2009)

it's in my school!!!


----------



## FrostXian (May 4, 2009)

Elk said:


> it's in my school!!!


No. No it's not.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2009)

Elk said:


> it's in my school!!!



wha? somebody in ur school got it? elaborate


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2009)

there making a big deal about this. a lot of towns next to where i live have started closing the schools for a while cause they found some cases here in new mexico. where i live the administrator are thinking of doing the same. my sister is about to graduate from high school and they are thinking of canceling her graduation until the mid summer. the students will have to go back to school in the summer to finish their classes if they go through with this. also a kid came back from mexico and he had the flu he was banned for school cause people are afraid if he had the swine flu he would spread it. poor kid.


----------



## Karin Maaka (May 5, 2009)

NAM said:


> there making a big deal about this. a lot of towns next to where i live have started closing the schools for a while cause they found some cases here in new mexico. where i live the administrator are thinking of doing the same. my sister is about to graduate from high school and they are thinking of canceling her graduation until the mid summer. the students will have to go back to school in the summer to finish their classes if they go through with this. also a kid came back from mexico and he had the flu he was banned for school cause people are afraid if he had the swine flu he would spread it. poor kid.



 Whoo boy, just wait until we get the T-virus.


----------



## xpeed (May 5, 2009)

^ That will be the day when I get this gun. AA-12 automatic shotgun with minimum recoil loaded with HE buckshots.


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (May 5, 2009)

We need more mass hysteria... I've got a BBQ coming up this weekend and pork ain't cheap!


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2009)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> We need more mass hysteria... I've got a BBQ coming up this weekend and pork ain't cheap!



Despite what a lot of trolling bans by nations like Russia/China on pork products from the US, the WHO and CDC said you *do not* get swine flu from pork products.


----------



## anzel (May 5, 2009)

It seems to me like the media blew this thing way out of proportion. This virus doesn't have the genes that made the 1918 pandemic so deadly. Is it possible for this disease to mutate...sure, but the same could be said for all flu's. I mean the people sick with it at Amherst College, down the street from mine, are barely even sick. Meaning it's basically the normal flu, and the media just caused a panic for nothing.

Joy. 

btw Amherst College was smart, didn't buy into the hype and close down; and Guess what? 

No new cases!!


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (May 5, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Despite what a lot of trolling bans by nations like Russia/China on pork products from the US, the WHO and CDC said you *do not* get swine flu from pork products.



I know, but people will stop buying it anyway, and that'll make prices in the supermarkets spiral down real fast! It happens here every time there is some illness involving cattle on the news...Mad Cow Disease and Chickens with Dioxins where the best BBQ's ever!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2009)

tv news reports a 2nd swine flu death in texas


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> tv news reports a 2nd swine flu death in texas





> Few details have been released, but officials say the *woman lived in Cameron County, along the U.S.-Mexico border, and had other, chronic health conditions*.



vagnard

It sucks...but at least there's some more detail into her already existing conditions.


----------



## Psychic (May 8, 2009)

What makes this virus such a huge concern is because of how quickly it spread and that it has the ability to pick up evolving genes from other flu viruses that's already out there...
H1N1 is a smarter group of flu so don't underestimate it yet and remember... it's still just a baby.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 8, 2009)

this is just another big nothing, both the asian bird flu and SARS were supposed to wipe a good chunk of the population and nothing happened, but i suppose its better people panic and are more precaution


----------



## Nathan (May 8, 2009)

Canada had its first confirmed death from Swine Flu today.


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Canada had its first confirmed death from Swine Flu today.



Time to freak out is it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Time to freak out is it?



who's freaking out? ur attitude is "ignore the problem till it's huge".


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> who's freaking out? ur attitude is "ignore the problem till it's huge".



I never said ignore it.  I'm all about preparedness.  I just laugh at those who claim millions will perish and that we're in the midst of the next supervirus.

So far...well...not much...

Get back to me when it's another bubonic plague.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I never said ignore it.  ...
> Get back to me when it's another bubonic plague.



contradict urself much?


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> contradict urself much?



It's not a contradiction, merely a mocking of how this is being blown out of proportion.

I'll panic when it's the next bubonic plague.  Until then I'm placing my confidence in the power of the human immune system and the powers that be, and judging by a lot of people in this thread, they don't feel the need to panic either.  Again, good to prepare, not good to freak out.



			
				narutosimpson said:
			
		

> My prediction: half the population of mexico and 1/4 of population of us gone within 2 weeks.



I'm pretty sure that was for the lulz.  I couldn't see a shred of seriousness in this.  So far the level is nowhere near 1,000 and out of 6 billion plus...that ain't much.


----------



## FrostXian (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys, let me chill you the fuck out.
All the sicklings are getting treated, at their home, no less, at the moment.
2 died in USA, one was already dying, the other was a Mexican baby.
The woman who died in Canada was also under serious health issues, for all we know, a mild flu would kill her anyway.
Stay tuned for apocalypse.


----------



## Mael (May 8, 2009)

FrostXian said:


> Hi guys, let me chill you the fuck out.
> All the sicklings are getting treated, at their home, no less, at the moment.
> 2 died in USA, one was already dying, the other was a Mexican baby.
> The woman who died in Canada was also under serious health issues, for all we know, a mild flu would kill her anyway.
> Stay tuned for apocalypse.



Thank you.  I needed a second voice to basically say everyone should not be terrified of this.  Research is good but this isn't the end of the world.  The Horsemen haven't shown up via the form of a piggy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 17, 2009)

> While the official tally of confirmed U.S. swine flu cases topped 4,700 on Friday, experts at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention now estimate the true number of infections at more than 100,000 nationwide.
> 
> Also on Friday, health officials announced two new deaths linked to the H1N1 virus, bringing the nationwide total to five.
> 
> ...



This

I had no idea the number of infected americans was so high


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2009)

Aren't millions of Americans effected by the flu every year ?


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (May 17, 2009)

I don't know how you people deal wih it, but in my country (in Europe) not even a single case was registred (thank Godness). But, I hear that it's a dangerous epidemic and if you're paranoic, you shouldn't read this.

Ok, so my sister studies medicine and few months ago (before the flu started) they were on  one class (not sure what class was it). They were talking about epidemics and their professor told them that it's all good, it's all good  until the pig flu comes, what's scarier is that they didn't know that a month after it will happen.

It may sound naive, but it isn't.


----------



## Mai (May 17, 2009)

I'm having a week of no-school in Osaka when 3 students from Kobe were confirmed to have Swine flu
First case in japan 

But seriously, I freaked out


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Aren't millions of Americans effected by the flu every year ?



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Aiolia (May 17, 2009)

We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> What does that have to do with anything?



That this new and potentially dangerous new strain is the same as any other flu


----------



## Xion (May 17, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Aren't millions of Americans effected by the flu every year ?



Yeah, so what?

This strain is not normal flu and has little similarity to it aside from being flu.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 17, 2009)

Saufsoldat said:


> What does that have to do with anything?



It seems like people are just buying into the hype. Aside from that, it feels like the annual super disease that fades away after three months.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I'm pretty sure that was for the lulz.  I couldn't see a shred of seriousness in this.  So far the level is nowhere near 1,000 and out of 6 billion plus...that ain't much.



behold, my resurrucion: _grind, swine flu!_


> Meanwhile, swine flu is more widespread now than it's ever been, and has resulted in more than 1,000 U.S. deaths so far. Flu illnesses are as widespread now as they are at the winter peak of normal flu seasons, said CDC Director Dr. Thomas Frieden.



1000 US deaths alone


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 24, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> behold, my resurrucion: _grind, swine flu!_
> 
> 
> 1000 US deaths alone



So there are 4700 known infected people and an 1000 known deaths? So you have an 1 and 5 chance of dying??

Or are these death numbers just speculation?

From what I hear the swin flu pretty much is nothing more then an more powerful influenza virus so it hits you harder and may keep you sick for longer and is an different strand of flu so its unaffected by the standard flu vaccine.

If this is all true its very simple to go and assume those who have caught influenza and get it a little rough(and even die from it) and assume it was the swine flu.

While its important for us to find an build an vaccine for it, swine flu definitely does not sound as horrible as its *portrayed by the media*.


----------



## aquis45 (Oct 24, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> 1000 US deaths alone







> How many people get sick or die from the flu every year?
> 
> Each flu season is unique, but it is estimated that, on average, approximately 5% to 20% of U.S. residents get the flu, and more than 200,000 persons are hospitalized for flu-related complications each year. About 36,000 Americans die on average per year from the complications of flu.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2009)

i wonder what the profile looks like for seasonal flu...


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 24, 2009)

Very informative.

Swine Flu is simply the same thing as the normal flu except a little more potent. Most people who have caught it have recovered from it with no need for medical treatment.


----------



## aquis45 (Oct 24, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i wonder what the profile looks like for seasonal flu...



36000/52 = 692

692X6 = 4152

4152 > 292

Just thought I would point that out. Sorry couldn't find a pie chart, but the standard line is that the young and the old are at greater risk.



> # Children aged 6 months up to their 19th birthday
> # People 50 years of age and older


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 24, 2009)

Daron said:


> Reminds me of when we found out about the bird flu. Fear spread fast but not nearly as fast as the flu itself had. But I suppose fear is a better alternative than the passive attitude. I live in CA, there are many, many people running across the border on a daily basis. I'll keep you posted ;/
> 
> Hopefully the it isn't as bad as it appears; but 1,000 people already? Hm... guess we can only sit and watch as the news develops.


Yeah, nothing gets people off their rears quite like fear. Of course, that's not always a good thing... ;P

But on the upside, seems a lot more people (not nearly enough! ) are starting to actually care about washing their hands and washing them properly. Before all this swine flu panic it was like talking to a dandelion trying to encourage people to cough into their elbows/sleeve; now I notice some people get uncomfortable if others don't.

The best attitude individually would probably be one of concern and doing all you can for your own good but not worrying or being fearful.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 24, 2009)

WOW the AH1N1 is killing alot i can tell in Mexico,in United States,in Puerto Rico,in EUROPE,in Vieques and alot of more islands/States man swine flu is sereus!!


Ohh and narutosimpson is now 345 deaths


----------

